# Woom Kinderbikes?



## schwarzerRitter (10. April 2013)

Hallo

Da meine Tochter in den nächsten Wochen von ihrem Kokua Jumper Laufrad auf ihr erstes richtiges Rad umsteigen soll hab ich in den letzten Wochen viel zum Thema 14 und 16 Zoll Bike hier im Forum nachgelesen.

Über die in Frage kommenden Rädern hab ich Infos gesammelt und für mich die Vor- und Nachteile zusammengefasst. 
Das LiketoBike http://www.liketobike.de/LIKEtoBIKE_16.html ist für den Preis zu schwer und hat anscheinend durch das sehr hohe Tretlager keine gute Geometrie.
Kania 16: http://www.kaniabikes.de/produktdaten-sixteen/   + niedriges Oberrohr, geringe min. Sattelhöhe von 45cm; ~ Gewicht nicht berauschend (Tuningpotenzial durch Demontage des Kettenschutzes, andere Ø27,2mm Stütze und Bremsen vorhanden); - Preis
Belter 16: http://www.earlyrider.com/product/belter/ + Optik, Riemenantrieb, Gewicht 5,6kg! (ok, nur eine Bremse und schmale Reifen); ~ nur eine Bremse und auch keine Möglichkeit eine 2. zu montieren, Sitzhöhe 47cm; - Preis, gerades Oberrohr
Isla Cnoc 16: http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/cnoc16.html + bewährt, am günstigsten (ca. 275 inkl. Versand); ~ halbwegs leicht mit Tuningpotenzial; - gerades Oberrohr, Sitzhöhe 48cm.

Aufgrund ihrer Körpermaße (3,75 Jahre, 38cm SL und 98cm groß) musste ich aber feststellen dass ein 14 Zoll wohl die bessere Wahl ist, bleibt also nur das Conc 14 - dachte ich.

In unserem Forum in Ö wurde ich dann auf die junge Firma Woom http://woom.myshopify.com/ hingewiesen.

Da es hier bei euch aber viel mehr Kinderbike"verrückte" gibt wollte ich mal nachfragen ob hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Rädern hat bzw. was ihr von den Bikes haltet.

Wenn die Gewichtsangaben stimmen, sind sie zwar nicht soo leicht, aber dafür auch etwas günstiger als Isal, Kania und Co.

Kann man aufgrund der Bilder etwas zur Geometrie sagen?


----------



## trolliver (10. April 2013)

Hallo Schwarzerritter,

das CNOC hat eine mind. Innenbeinlänge von 42cm, nicht 48cm.

Die Woom-Räder kannte ich noch nicht. Sehen nicht schlecht aus, daß viel aus Österreich bzw. Europa kommt, ist mir sympathisch. Den Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzer kann man, im Gegensatz zu Isla, leicht demontieren. Es sieht eher kurz aus.

Die angegebenen Maße sowie die Altersempfehlungen zu den Rädern finde ich etwas seltsam (hoch), doch könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, daß du da etwas passendes findest. 7,6kg für ein 16er finde ich sehr leicht, immerhin war Isla vor einem Jahr auch noch auf dem Niveau, es ist das Rad, das unser Philipp jetzt (seit er 3 1/2 ist) fährt, und er kommt prima damit zurecht. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob er 500g weniger merken würde.

Für Anfänger ist nicht so sehr entscheidend, ob das Laufrad möglichst klein ist. Er muß drauf passen. Wenn das mit einem 16er geht (Philipp hatte bei seinem Umstieg auf das CNOC16 eine geringere Innenbeinlänge als dein Nachwuchs, konnte jedoch bereits Rad fahren), würde ich das nehmen. 14er halten von der Größe her meist nur ein Jahr.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (10. April 2013)

Nimm CNOC16, machst du nichts falsch. Übrigens haben die aktuellen LiketoBikes keine (zu) hohen Tretlager mehr, die haben nur die erste Auslieferung verkorkst. Vllt. wäre für dich noch Orbea Grow1 interessant


----------



## schwarzerRitter (10. April 2013)

Servus trolliver


trolliver schrieb:


> das CNOC 16 hat eine mind. Innenbeinlänge von 42cm, nicht 48cm.


 
Das mit der min. Innenbeinlänge von 42 stimmt, ich habe in diesem Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601045 (post 21 + 22) um den Abstand Boden - Satteloberkante in der niedrigsten Stellung nachgefagt und der beträgt anscheinend 48cm (Hintergrund der Frage war dass ich mit unserer Tochter bei einer Sportkettenfiliale verschiedene 16 Zöller versucht und vermessen habe um ein Gefühl für die benötigten Maße zu bekommen. Das niedrigste war ein Scott mit 47,5cm und mit dem konnte sie zwar fahren, aber kam im Sattel sitzend nicht mit den Zehenspitzen bis zum Boden)



trolliver schrieb:


> Für Anfänger ist nicht so sehr entscheidend, ob das Laufrad möglichst klein ist. Er muß drauf passen. Wenn das mit einem 16er geht (Philipp hatte bei seinem Umstieg auf das CNOC16 eine geringere Innenbeinlänge als dein Nachwuchs, konnte jedoch bereits Rad fahren), würde ich das nehmen. 14er halten von der Größe her meist nur ein Jahr.


Einerseits will ich sie nicht mit einem zu großen Rad überfordern, andererseits hab ich schon öfters von ähnlich großen Kindern gelesen die mit 16 Zoll zurecht kommen (mit einigen Rädern von Nachbarskindern kann sie auch schon fahren, aber da ist keines von den oben genannten dabei - muss die Nachbarräder auch mal vermessen bzw. schauen ob das 14er oder 16er sind).
Wenn das 14er nur ein Jahr lang passt wäre es auch nicht so schlimm da es noch eine 2 Jahre jüngere Schwester gibt.


----------



## Y_G (10. April 2013)

Ich denke das das CNOC16 schon passen wird. Wenn noch 1-2 cm fehlen nimmst Du kurz eine Kerzenstütze mit einem anderen Sattel (evtl. aus dem Laufrad oder so). BTW wiegt das CNOC doch jetzt nur noch 6 kg oder? Und damit ja auch mindestens 1,5 kg weniger als das woom. Wobei das wirklich nicht so schlecht aussieht...


----------



## trolliver (10. April 2013)

Hallo Schwarzerritter

ach so. Ja, die minimale Überstandshöhe des Sattels ist immer interessant, die teilt kein Hersteller mit.

Und wenn das so ist (kleine Schwester)... dann greif beim 14er zu, ist ja ihr erstes Rad. Wenn es das Woom wird, gib bitte mal Rückmeldung, wie du es findest.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (10. April 2013)

Kannte WOOM noch nicht und finde es einen interessanten Ansatz: Fertigung in Europa, dafür wirklich faire Preise, auch das Porto nach Deutschland. Die mögliche Rücksendung/Umtausch bei Nichtgefallen/Nichtpassen und das Recycling-Programm dürfen gerne Nachahmer finden 

Wenn Du mit der Mehrausgabe für 14" kein Problem hast, kauf ein 14er, egal ob jetzt Isla oder WOOM.

An Erfahrungsbericht über Bestellung, Service und Qualität bei WOOM wäre ich natürlich auch interessiert


----------



## schwarzerRitter (10. April 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Übrigens haben die aktuellen LiketoBikes keine (zu) hohen Tretlager Tretlager mehr, die haben nur die erste Auslieferung verkorkst. Vllt. wäre für dich noch Orbea Grow1 interessant.


Danke für die Info wegen dem LiketoBike (auf der HP sieht das Tretlager immer noch höher aus).
Das Orbea gefällt mir auch gut (tiefes "Oberrohr", Sattelstütze kann trotz Lich weit versenkt werden). Weist du wie schwer es ist?



trifi70 schrieb:


> Kannte WOOM noch nicht und finde es einen interessanten Ansatz: Fertigung in Europa, dafür wirklich faire Preise, auch das Porto nach Deutschland. Die mögliche Rücksendung/Umtausch bei Nichtgefallen/Nichtpassen und das Recycling-Programm dürfen gerne Nachahmer finden
> 
> An Erfahrungsbericht über Bestellung, Service und Qualität bei WOOM wäre ich natürlich auch interessiert


 
Zum Service kann ich schon mal sagen dass sie rasch auf E-mails antworten.
Sie raten mir zum 14er (einer der Jungs hat eine Tochter die eine Spur größer ist als meine und mit dem 14er sehr gut zurecht kommt).
Die Rahmen kommen aus Tschechien, montiert wird in Wien. Viel wert haben sie auf die kindergerechten Bremsen gelegt (die Hebel auf den Fotos sehen auch so aus als hätten sie eine geringe Griffweite) und eine leichte Bedienung (kommen mit Jagwire Zügen).
Farbvariante gibt es nur die rot/weiße (irgendwo auf deren FB Seite https://www.facebook.com/Woombikes hab ich gelesen dass man ab 20 Stk. über eine andere Farbe reden kann, wie sie es für Opel gemacht haben)
Die Preise scheinen auch nicht in Stein gemeißelt zu sein (hab ein Angebot über Bike, Namensaufkleber, Glocke, Ständer, Helm und Versand bekommen).


----------



## Diman (10. April 2013)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Danke für die Info wegen dem LiketoBike (auf der HP sieht das Tretlager immer noch höher aus).
> Das Orbea gefällt mir auch gut (tiefes "Oberrohr", Sattelstütze kann trotz Lich weit versenkt werden). Weist du wie schwer es ist?


Ca. 8 kg und die Überstandshöhe des Sattels von Boden bis Oberkante 45,5 cm.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=573797



Y_G schrieb:


> BTW wiegt das CNOC doch jetzt nur noch 6 kg oder? Und damit ja auch mindestens 1,5 kg weniger als das woom.


Einfach konkurrenzlos das kleine CNOC.


----------



## Pan Tau (10. April 2013)

Ich kannte WOOM bisher nicht, finde aber das "Upcycling-System" sehr interessant!


----------



## Diman (10. April 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Ich kannte WOOM bisher nicht, finde aber das "Upcycling-System" sehr interessant!


Stimmt, gibt es bei Isla aber Ã¤hnlich. Braucht nur kein Mensch, wenn ich die Gebrauchspreise von Isla ansehe. 



> Buy back scheme
> â¢ We understand that your child is growing fast and it can be expensive keeping up! To help out we will buy back your Islabike when you buy a bigger one, as a part exchange, at a value dependent on its condition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisbez (11. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

WOOM Bikes sind meine Produkte. Ich bin Radlnerd und Industriedesigner und seit 8 Jahren in der Bikebranche tätig. Als ich selber Vater wurde und vergeblich nach g'scheiten Kinderrädern recherchierte kam mir die Idee zu WOOM. Nach vier Jahren Entwicklung und unzähligen Prototypen sind wir seit Ende März auf dem Markt. Mittlerweile sind wir 3 Leute. Wir fertigen die Rahmen in Europa, die Komponenten kommen großteils aus Fernost, zusammengebaut werden die Räder in Wien. 
Wir sind als Startup noch relativ unbekannt, es läuft aber schon ganz gut. Wir bekommen tolles Feedback und haben schon mehr verkauft als geplant. 

Falls ihr Fragen habt beantworte ich die gerne!

LG. Christian


----------



## trifi70 (11. April 2013)

Toll, das Ihr auch hier unterwegs seid! Lob für Fokus auf Fertigung in Europa und Einsatz schadstofffreier Materialien. 

Folgende Bitten, falls umsetzbar:
weitere Farben! (denke das kommt mit der Menge)
Wahlmöglichkeit bei den Reifen (was "stolliges" für die kleinen, Bsp. Black Jack)
Ev. Preisgestaltung Laufrad/14"/16" überdenken, irgendwie ist mir der Abstand Laufrad/14 zu klein, 14/16 jedoch zu groß. Aber nicht, dass das 14er jetzt teurer wird 

Habt Ihr vor, die Räder über Händler in Deutschland zu vertreiben? Hat die Rahmenschmiede irgendwas mit Fort (früher auch VT) zu tun?

Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg!


----------



## ClaudiaC (11. April 2013)

Tja, ich würde mal sagen, WOOM kommt genau richtig. Ich suche ja gerade ein Rad für meinen Sohn und die gefallen mir richtig gut. Der Preis stimmt auch. Sehr geil!


----------



## schwarzerRitter (11. April 2013)

Hallo Christian

Finde ich auch gut dass du hier selbst vertreten bist, und das anscheinend eh schon seit Jahren.

Wie kommt es dass man die ganzen vier Jahre lang nichts von dem Projekt gehört hat (ich denke Erfahrungen von Eltern bzw. über andere Kinderbikes wären doch hilfreich gewesen) und jetzt wo die Räder fertig sind in den Foren (hier und im bikeboard) auch noch nichts erwähnt wurde?

Fragen/Anregungen:
wie schon erwähnt, ein paar Farboptionen wären wirklich fein (oder als Option ein Bike mit rohen Rahmen den jeder individuell gestalten kann?)
Wie ehrlich sind die Gewichtsangaben, sind die mit Pedalen? (gibt es eine Liste über die Einzelgewichte der Komponenten?)
Ein paar Geometrieangaben (Tretlagerhöhe, Oberrohrlänge, Sattelstützen-, Lenker-, VorbauklemmØ, Überstandshöhe usw) wären noch fein.

Ein Trailerbike fehlt noch im Portfolio...


----------



## trifi70 (11. April 2013)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Ein paar Geometrieangaben (Tretlagerhöhe, Oberrohrlänge, Sattelstützen-, Lenker-, VorbauklemmØ, Überstandshöhe usw) wären noch fein.


Genau, das hatte ich auch bemerkt, aber oben vergessen zu schreiben. Finde, sowas gehört auch (und gerade) bei Kinderrädern mit auf die Webseite.


----------



## negativ (11. April 2013)

Schöne Räder, für mich kommt die Info leider 2 Wochen zu spät .

Aber in 2 Jahren wird meine Tochter wohl ein neues Rad brauchen. Allerdings irritieren mich die Grössenangaben bei Woom. Sie ist jetzt 3 Jahre 99cm gross und fährt ein 16'' Hotrock. Ich denke, dass sie in 2 Jahren ein neues Rad braucht und Woom empfiehlt dann genau wieder 16''. Das passt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisbez (11. April 2013)

Hi,

zum Anfang gibt's die Bikes nur in Rot. Die Farbe ist übrigens ein eigens für WOOM gemischte Pulverbeschichtung, wird in Österreich erzeugt und nach europäischen Richtlinien verarbeitet. Das betrifft Qualität, Umweltschutz und die Ungiftigkeit. 

Wer lieber Stollen mag oder auf den beiden großen Modellen lieber Big Apple soll uns bitte ein mail schreiben oder es bei der Bestellung als Kommentar angeben, wir haben alle Reifenoptionen lagernd. Diese Funktion der Reifenwahl wurde im Webshop noch nicht umgesetzt, kommt aber bald. (Mein Sohn fährt übrigens das WOOM 3 (16") auch auf Stollenreifen.)

Geometriedaten stellen wir in den nächsten Tagen auf die Website.

LG. Christian


----------



## Pan Tau (11. April 2013)

chrisbez schrieb:


> Falls ihr Fragen habt beantworte ich die gerne!



Hallo Christian,

schön, dass Du Dich direkt einmischt (ist positiv gemeint) und auch klar als Vertreter von WOOM zu erkennen gibst!

Optisch sprechen mich Deine Bikes an und da ich aktuell auf der Suche nach einem 24" Bike für meinen Sohn bin, freue ich mich über mehr Auswahl, als Islabikes und Kania Bikes.

Allerdings stehe ich immer vor dem Problem, dass ich für alle meine Kinder alltagstaugliche und dennoch leichte Bikes benötige, da unsere Familie ganzjährig per Bike unterwegs ist. Für mich heißt alltagstauglich übrigens  Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger und fest montierte Beleuchtung. Nun habe ich mich schon damit abgefunden, dass ich damit einer Minderheit angehöre, aber für die Zukunft wären solche Optionen wirklich toll und ich denke auch, dass es dafür Kunden gibt. Speziell im Bereich der Nabendynamos gibt es ja mittlerweile nicht nur SON, die Modelle mit 20 und 24 Loch im Programm haben und damit kann man schon ordentlich leichte Räder aufbauen. Allerdings spielt dann natürlich immer noch das Thema Verkabelung eine Rolle und ich persönlich würde gerne einen Aufpreis zahlen, statt das dann alles selbst zu machen.

Wie auch immer, ich wünsche Dir und Deinen Kollegen auf alle Fälle viel Erfolg und werden diesen Thread mal abonnieren!

Mit einem regnerischen Gruß aus Berlin,
Pan Tau


----------



## Y_G (11. April 2013)

ich schlage mal ein Thread woom vor wo dann auch zeitnah die Entwicklung geposted wird. Ist ja sicher für mehrere Leute interessant. Dann ist das nicht so zerstückelt wie bei anderen Themen  BTW die Bikes finde ich schon interessant, nur etwas schwer...


----------



## Taurus1 (11. April 2013)

Die Gewichte sind ja nun auch nicht so schlecht, und für den ersten Wurf eigentlich ganz gut. Design gefällt mir.

Was mir auffällt: Die Räder scheinen (zumindest zum Teil) recht groß auszufallen, wenn ich mir die Altersbereiche und Schrittlängen anschaue. 

Beispiel Woom 3 (16 Zoll):
Alter 5-7, ab 48 cm Schrittlänge.
Da haben wir das Kaniabike Twenty für unsere gekauft, und es gibt ja auch einige Islajünger, die da auf 20 Zoll umgesattelt sind. Wobei meine Tochter am Anfang schon eine etwas gestreckte Sitzposition hatte, aber sie hat übern Winter einen guten "Schuß" gemacht.

Ich schätze, mit flachem Lenker könnte man das  Woom 3 auch 1 bis 1 1/2 ahre früher als angegeben fahren, der Sattel scheint nach den Bildern ja schon recht weit runterzugehen. Ob ich richtig liege, sieht man natürlich erst beim ausprobieren, oder evtl. an Hand der Maße.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (17. April 2013)

Haben in den letzten Tagen noch hin und her überlegt welches Rad es werden soll und uns schlußendlich für das 14er Woom entschieden.

Bestellung ging schon raus, jetzt heißt es warten.

Halte euch am Laufenden.


----------



## lekanteto (18. April 2013)

Ich möchte auch meine Meinung kundtun.

Ich finde es toll, dass ein weiterer Anbieter das Thema Kinderräder ernst nimmt. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.

Gut finde ich auch, dass sich der Hersteller hier meldet (und sich auch klar als Hersteller outet). Kommunikation mit Kunden kann sehr hilfreich sein.

Meine Kinder wollen möglichst schnell auf die nächst größere Radgröße. Daher bevorzuge ich die kleineren Rahmengrößen in der jeweiligen Radgröße. Die Alters- und Größenempfehlungen von WOOM finde ich daher "seltsam".

Beim Gewicht ist sicherlich auch noch was machbar.

Gerade bei Versenderbikes finde ich zum Vergleichen Angaben zur Geometrie, Kurbellänge, Lenkerbreite, etc hilfreich.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (23. April 2013)

Das Rad ist gestern gekommen.
Bessere Fotos und ganaues Gewicht folgen noch.

Die Verarbeitung macht einen guten Eindruck, die Bremshebel können sehr nahe zum Lenker gestellt werden und lassen sich leicht bedienen.

Ein paar Maße hab ich schon aufgenommen:

Tretlagerhöhe:                                                175mm
Kurbellänge:                                                   90mm
Kurbel außen  Kurbel außen (Q-Faktor?) 151mm
Boden  Ende Sattelrohr                               360mm
Boden  Satteloberkante min.                       450mm
Boden  Satteloberkante max.                      540mm
SattelstützenØ                                               27,2mm
Mitte Sattelrohr  Mitte Steuerrohr (schräg)  360mm
Steuerrohr                                                     75mm
Einbaulänge Gabel                                        230mm
Kettenstrebenlänge                                       265mm
Lenkerbreite                                                   470mm
Vorbaulänge                                                  55mm (für 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft und Ø25,4mm Lenker)
Tretlagerbreite                                               68mm
Nabenbreite vorne                                         100mm
Nabenbreite hinten                                        110mm
Bremsarmlänge                                            95mm

Ergänzungen:
LenkerØ unter den Griffen: 22,2mm
GriffaußenØ: 27,5mm
Radstand: 675mm
Sattel: 210x135mm
Pedalfläche: 60x85mm

Werkzeug für den Zusammenbau (Gabel- und Inbusschlüssel) sowie eine handgeschriebene Grußkarte vom Woom Monteur waren auch dabei.


----------



## trifi70 (23. April 2013)

Prima Service 

Sehe ich einen Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzer? Ist der einfach außer Funktion zu setzen?

Durchmesser des Lenkers an den Griffen?

Der Sattel scheint relativ groß, wie ist Dein Eindruck, passt der zur Altersgruppe?

Detailaufnahme der Radmuttern wäre schön, wenn Du eh noch Fotos machst.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (30. April 2013)

Hier jetzt mal ein paar bessere Bilder vom Rad.

Oben hab ich noch ein paar Maße ergänzt.

Der Lenkeinschlagbegrenzer lässt sich leicht entfernen/aushängen.

Eine brauchbare Waage hab ich nocht nicht aufgetrieben, die Personenwaage sagt 7,3kg mit dem Mittelständer (Herstellerangabe lautet 7,2kg).


----------



## schwarzerRitter (2. Mai 2013)

... und ein paar Fotos von der stolzen Besitzerin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (2. Mai 2013)

Nett, geile Location, passt auch farblich super!


----------



## chris5000 (2. Mai 2013)

Kurbel und Monoschienen sind echt schön im Vergleich zu bei Islabikes und Anderen verbauten Dingern mit aufgepresstem Kettenblatt und Platikschutz.

Ich sehe das doch richtig, dass das "echte" Kurbeln mit 5-Armen und separatem Kettenblatt sind? 

Wenn die Woom-Kurbeln auch noch halbwegs leicht sind, dann sind die Dinger ein echtes Alleinstellungsmerkmal in der Preisklasse.


----------



## trifi70 (2. Mai 2013)

Denke ma, auch die Rahmenfertigung und komplette Montage in Europa sind im Kinderradsegment so ziemlich einmalig.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (3. Mai 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Detailaufnahme der Radmuttern wäre schön, wenn Du eh noch Fotos machst.


Hab von den beiden Naben jetzt auch Fotos gemacht.



chris5000 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das doch richtig, dass das "echte" Kurbeln mit 5-Armen und separatem Kettenblatt sind?
> 
> Wenn die Woom-Kurbeln auch noch halbwegs leicht sind, dann sind die Dinger ein echtes Alleinstellungsmerkmal in der Preisklasse.


Ja, ist eine 5-Arm Kurbel mit aufgeschraubtem Kettenblatt und Alu Monoschienen.

Ich hoffe dass ich in dem Monat einmal dazu komme das ganze Rad zu zerlegen, dann gibt es Einzelgewichte, Lochkreisdurchmesser der Kurbel, Zähneanzahl der Ritzel usw.

Welche Art von Kette werden denn bei so 1-fach Antrieben standardmäßig verbaut? Kann man da auch eine 7  8 oder 9-fach Kette montieren?


----------



## trifi70 (3. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Fotos! Die in meinen Augen optisch schönste Lösung hat momentan Isla. Auch die Stürzräder, die wohl einfach angesteckt werden, scheinen mir durchdacht. An unserem Merida 12" wurden die auf die Achse mit geschraubt, deshalb stehen die Achsstummel sehr weit raus, Verletzungsgefahr.

Steht auf der Kette außer KMC noch was drauf? Normal reicht eine (vergleichsweise schwere) Nabenschaltungskette 1/2" × 1/8". Schwer deswegen, weil recht breit. 7/8fach passt auf jeden Fall, danach sieht mir die verbaute Kette auch aus, irgendeine KMC 8fach. Allermeistens passt auch 9fach. Ausprobieren, einfach mal neue Kette auf Ritzel und Kurbel auflegen, ob sie ohne Widerstand draufflutscht.


----------



## Taurus1 (3. Mai 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ... Die in meinen Augen optisch schönste Lösung hat momentan Isla...



Naja, die "zusammen gequetschten" Ausfallenden von Isla gehen gar nicht. Aber ist wie immer Geschmackssache.

Die Woom Bikes sind hübsch, die Kurbel sieht Klasse aus.


----------



## trifi70 (3. Mai 2013)

Ich meinte nur die Befestigung. Der Inbus ist technisch fein, weil ich nicht extra Maulschlüssel brauche und optisch machen die abgerundeten Schraubenköpfe auch was her. 

Sicher, die Kurbel sieht gut aus und hat zudem den Vorteil, dass man andere (größere) Kettenblätter bei Bedarf anbauen kann. Bei unserem CNOC müsste ich die ganze Kurbel tauschen und habe zudem das Problem, dass kaum Platz ist, Kettenstrebe ist im Weg


----------



## Jajojojo (4. Mai 2013)

Jetzt hatte ich kurz gehofft noch eine Alternative für unseren Großen zu finden. 
Gibt es schon jemanden, der das 24" unter den Füßen hat und mir sagen kann ob das Rad auch mit weniger als 70cm Schrittlänge fahrbar ist?


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Mai 2013)

chrisbez schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zum Anfang gibt's die Bikes nur in Rot. Die Farbe ist übrigens ein eigens für WOOM gemischte Pulverbeschichtung,
> 
> LG. Christian



Sieht sehr gut aus, insbesondere die Mischung aus rot und weiß. 
Schade das am 5er kein Umwerfer verbaut ist. Für unsere Gegend leider ein KO Kriterium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (4. Mai 2013)

Würde es mit einer weit gespreizten 9fach Übersetzung probieren. Zur Not an langen Gängen sparen, bergab drückt das Gewicht.

Ansonsten scheint die Nachrüstung von Schalthebel, Umwerfer und Kettenblatt einfach durchführbar. Einzig unsicher ist die minimale Entfaltung. Vl. kann Christian was zum Lochkreis und damit kleinsten montierbaren Kettenblatt sagen.


----------



## chrisbez (14. Mai 2013)

Habe gerade die Geometrie Charts online gestellt. guckstdu: www.woombikes.com


----------



## memphis35 (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo , habe von Woom auf Bikeboart .at gelesen , vorgestern einem Kumpel gezeigt , sofort kurz mit Chris telephoniert und 10 min später ein Woom 4 bestellt . Mit Abstand das beste was es hier zu kaufen gibt . Wenn interesse besteht kann ich nächste Woche wenn es da ist mit Fotos und Infos dienen . Und nein , ich habe mit Woombikes nichts zu tun .


----------



## Taurus1 (17. Mai 2013)

Interesse besteht


----------



## dertypdensietyp (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Tochter wird 4 Jahre alt, 110cm groß, Innenlänge 48cm.
Sollte ich mich hier für das 2er oder das 3er entscheiden ? Es ist das erste Kinderfahrrad in der Familie, zuvor Puky Laufrad mit dem Sie schon sehr sicher umher fährt.

Grüße


----------



## schwarzerRitter (21. Mai 2013)

mMn eindeutig das 3er mit den 16 Zoll Rädern.

Wie zu Beginn dieses Threads zu lesen ist meine Tochter zwar ähnlich alt (wird im Juli 4) aber deutlich kleiner (bei der letzten Messung waren es 98cm) und sie fährt das 2er -> für deine Tochter ganz sicher zu klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (21. Mai 2013)

Also bei 48 cm würde doch schon ein kleines 20" passen...


----------



## memphis35 (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo 
Hatte heute das Vergnügen mit meinem Kumpel das neue Bike Woom Gr. 4 seiner Tochter auszupacken .
7 Jahre ( heute ) und die Größe passt perfekt und wird auch 1-2 Jahren noch  passen werden so wie es aussieht .  Zu montieren sind der Lenker , Steuerlager mit Vorbau sind montiert u. eingestellt , Vorderrad einsetzen u. die Bremse ist auch eingestellt und die Pedale anschrauben . Hintere Bremse u. Schaltung sind auch bestens eingestellt . Und das Kettenblatt mit den Führungblechen ist geschraubt und das Kettenblatt wechselbar . Den Lochkreis weiß ich allerdings nicht . Besser geht es aus dem Karton heraus nicht .
Ein kl. Wehmutstropfen , das bestellte Namenspickerl wird nachgeliefert , dafür ist das Bike aber zum Geburtstag rechtzeitig angekommen .
100% Empfehlung 

Ein paar Bilder


----------



## trifi70 (21. Mai 2013)

Sieht gut aus auf den Bildern, insbesondere auch die Kurbel. Mow Joes sind auch drauf.

Weil in Deinem Profil Wien steht: Gibts die Räder ausschließlich im Versand? Oder hättet ihr das auch aufgebaut abholen können in der Firmenzentrale in Wien?


----------



## memphis35 (21. Mai 2013)

Abholung wÃ¤hre mit etwas schleimen mÃ¶glich geworden aber ist eindeutig nicht vorgesehen . Aber Versand innerhalb Wiens von Bestellung  am 16. u. Lieferung heute trotz langem Wochenende um 4 od. 5 â¬ innerhalb von Wien ist  schon absolut i.O.


----------



## dertypdensietyp (22. Mai 2013)

@schwarzerRitter

Danke für den Tip. Du hast übrigens eine PN =)


----------



## schwarzerRitter (26. Mai 2013)

Das schlechte Wetter dieses Wochenende habe ich genutzt und das Woom 2 mal zerlegt sowie die Teile abgewogen, siehe Tabelle im Anhang.
Die Herstellerangabe von 7,2kg bezieht sich also auf das Bike inkl. Pedale und ist sehr ehrlich.

Ich habe mit Kinderbikes und deren Bestandteilen kaum Erfahrung und Vergleichswerte (nur ein paar hier aus dem Forum), aber verglichen mit Erwachsenen Komponenten erscheint mir der Rahmen und die Gabel etwas schwer.
Bei den Anbauteilen montiert Woom mMn aber durchwegs Teile mit guten Gewichten (Sattel, Pedale, Innenlager, Vorbau, Kurbel)

Sieht von euch wer ein Teil bei dem noch viel (> 30g) einzusparen ist?


----------



## trifi70 (26. Mai 2013)

Danke fürs Wiegen und Einstellen der sehr detaillierten Daten.

Falls Du auf Sub7 abzielst:
Reifen Black Jack (meine 16" BJ sind alle leichter als Deine 14" BA)
Leichtbausattelstütze auf notwendige Länge kürzen
Vorbau sollte sich was finden lassen

Das sollte schon ausreichen. Sonst noch:
Pedale
Leichtbaubremsen
ev. Bashguards ab, wobei dann die schöne Optik verloren ginge...
Sattel, falls du was passendes leichtes findest

Rahmen muss man halt sehen, dass der stabil sein muss an einem Kinderrad. Dies bedeutet, dass man die Rohrwandstärken nicht so extrem vermindert wie bei Leichtbaubikes ("Coladose", 1x umgefallen -> Delle drin). Zudem hält es die Kosten niedriger, nicht unwichtig beim Kinderrad. Positiv zu Gute halten muss man Fertigung und Finish des Rahmens in Europa! Bedeutet auch kürzere/schnellere Wege und damit bessere Reaktion auf höhere Nachfrage. (siehe Ostern-Liefer-Problematik bei Isla)


----------



## trifi70 (26. Mai 2013)

Sorry, vergiss die Black Jack, die gibt es nicht in 14".  Die Speci Reifen auch nicht. Seltene Baugröße. Gewichtsparen vermutlich nur mit schmaleren Reifen möglich (Kenda o.ä.). Würde ich nur machen, wenn du sowieso eher Profil drauf haben möchtest.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (26. Mai 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Rahmen muss man halt sehen, dass der stabil sein muss an einem Kinderrad. Dies bedeutet, dass man die Rohrwandstärken nicht so extrem vermindert wie bei Leichtbaubikes ("Coladose", 1x umgefallen -> Delle drin). Zudem hält es die Kosten niedriger, nicht unwichtig beim Kinderrad. Positiv zu Gute halten muss man Fertigung und Finish des Rahmens in Europa! Bedeutet auch kürzere/schnellere Wege und damit bessere Reaktion auf höhere Nachfrage.


 
Stimmt. Und man darf auch nicht vergessen dass das ganze Rad im Verkauf nur 250 kostet, da darf man auch keinen 3-fach konfizierten Rahmen erwarten.
Wegen dem Umfallen / nicht immer schonenden Umgang hab ich jetzt im Zuge des Zerlegen das Unter-, Oberrohr, die Kettenstreben und Gabelholme mit Motocrossfolie abgeklebt.

Gehofft hatte ich dass irgendein bleischweres Teil verbaut ist zb die sonst oft üblichen 350g Innenlager. Da wäre mit dem Austausch von einem Teil ordentlich was zu holen zB durch so ein Innenlager http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19635

So sind es überall immer "nur" rund 30g was dann ziemlich ins Geld ginge (nochdazu darf die Optik nicht allzu leiden, sprich wieder ein weißer Vorbau, eine schwarz glänzende Stütze usw. wären fein)

Ein paar einfache/günstige g würden sich mMn bei den Kurbelschrauben anbieten, eventuell den inneren Bash mit ein paar Bohrungen erleichter, Stützenklemme mit Inbus und eventuell eine Hollowpin Kette in der entsprechenden Länge.

PS: Falls Interesse besteht bzw jemand etwas braucht, ich hab von allen gelisteten Teilen Fotos auf der Waage gemacht.


----------



## trifi70 (26. Mai 2013)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Gehofft hatte ich dass irgendein bleischweres Teil verbaut...
> 
> So sind es überall immer "nur" rund 30g was dann ziemlich ins Geld ginge


Und, was sagt uns das? Das Rad ist durchdacht konstruiert und kalkuliert.  Ich nehm mir einen Zielpreis und wähle passend und ausgewogen die optimalen Komponenten für ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis. Für die Tuner nicht optimal, für alle anderen aber prima 

Wenn Du bzw. der Fahrer aufgrund des angepeilten Einsatzgebietes schmale Reifen akzeptieren kannst, wäre das die einfachste Möglichkeit, nennenswert Gramm gegen relativ wenig Kohle zu tauschen. Dann der Sattel, wenn Du was passendes findest. Ev. noch Lenker. Der Rest: -1 g = +1 Eur oder so ähnlich. 

Ich würde wohl an Deiner Stelle Energie und Mittel auf den Trailer konzentrieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plattenwegcross (26. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank fürs aufmerksam machen auf diese nette Kinderradschmiede. Habe auch eines in 14" bestellt für die dreijährige meiner Freundin. Bin gespannt wie die kleine mit ihrem ersten Bike zurecht kommt.


----------



## ossit (27. Mai 2013)

Auch ich habe mich zu bedanken! Ich wollte meinem Junior zunächst ein Islabikes Rothan kaufen, aber durch den Lieferstopp ins europäische Ausland wurde nichts draus! Auf der Suche nach einer Alternative mit einer Bremse am Hinterrad bin ich dann über das Forum auf Woombikes gestoßen. Die Geometrie sieht dem des Islabikes ähnlich. Allerdings ist das Woombikes um 400g schwerer (laut Angaben der Homepages), wobei das nicht so gravierend sein dürfte (sag ich jetzt mal so). Am 22.06. soll es wieder lieferbar sein. Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie schnell es dann da ist. Mein Junior hat am 30.06 Geburtstag und könnte dann - soferm dann endlich der Sommer kommen sollte - die erste Tour mit Papi machen!

Gruß


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. Mai 2013)

Gewichtseinsparungsbeispiele "über 50 g" an deinem Radl:

- Lenker SnakeBike 236 g (statt 345 g), um die 20, in vielen Farben erhältlich
- Pedale AEST PDA 07 mit Ti-Axle: 172 g/Paar, 58, viele Eloxal-Farben

Bei Griffen und Stützenklemme kannst für jeweils um die 20 noch jeweils 40 g einsparen.

Den Bashguard mit 87 g würd ich ganz wegmachen, wenn´s um´s Gewicht gehen soll.

Mehr fällt mir dann aber auch nimmer ein.

Vor allem deine Kurbel is ja rekordverdächtig leicht!  Welche Marke ist das und wo gibt´s die zu kaufen?


----------



## chris5000 (28. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Den Bashguard mit 87 g würd ich ganz wegmachen, wenn´s um´s Gewicht gehen soll.



Nee, besser nicht: Denn ohne Umwerfer dienen die "Bashguards" als Monschienen, die verhindern, dass die Kette beim Schalten hinten alle Nase lang runterfällt.


----------



## trifi70 (28. Mai 2013)

In dem Fall (Woom 2) ist das irrelevant und ich sehe hier wie oben schon geschrieben auch die einfachste Sparmöglichkeit, zumal die 87g ev. sogar 2x anfallen?? Schöne Optik ist halt dann hin und Verletzungsgefahr könnte größer werden.

Beim unserem Funtrailer mit 7fach gabs Anfangs auch Probleme mit gelegentlichem Abwurf, inzwischen aber nicht mehr. Das spricht für die im anderen Thread entwickelte Theorie, dass eine schon etwas gefahrene Kette nicht mehr so leicht abspringt. Ohne Umwerfer oder sonstige Führungshilfen...


----------



## schwarzerRitter (28. Mai 2013)

Beide Bashringe zusammen wiegen nur 87g!


----------



## schwarzerRitter (28. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Gewichtseinsparungsbeispiele "über 50 g" an deinem Radl:
> - Lenker SnakeBike 236 g (statt 345 g), um die 20, in vielen Farben erhältlich
> - Pedale AEST PDA 07 mit Ti-Axle: 172 g/Paar, 58, viele Eloxal-Farben


Hast du links dazu?



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Vor allem deine Kurbel is ja rekordverdächtig leicht!  Welche Marke ist das und wo gibt´s die zu kaufen?


Herstelleraufschrift konnte ich noch keine darauf finden, nur irgendeinen Nummernreihenfolge - werde Fotos machen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. Mai 2013)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Hast du links dazu?



Ist beides von Ebay, nach Snake Bike (Verkäufer) und AEST Pedale suchen.

Aber ich hab dir doch schnell mal die Links in meiner Rubrik "Käufe" rausgesucht:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/121004683498...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/110949078594...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## schwarzerRitter (29. Mai 2013)

Beim original Woom Lenker liegen zwischen Höhe Klemmung/Vorbau und Griffe rund 13cm, da wäre ein normaler Riser Lenker wie der Snake Bike wohl viel zu tief (selbst mit einem steileren Vorbau).

Auf den Kurbelarmen steht nur CO189 oben, mehr nicht.
(sorry wegen der schlechten Handyfotos)

Aber bei Snake Bike gäbe es eine schwarz glänzende Sattelstütze mit angeblich 190g um 20 http://www.snake-bikes.de/main_bigware_34.php?pName=sattelstütze-272-mm-alu&cName=sattelstützen
Auf rund 180mm Länge gekürzt sollte die dann unter 150g haben.

Meine alte KMC X9 SL Kette hab ich gestern mal auf die Woomlänge gekürzt -> spart 58g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (29. Mai 2013)

Hatte schon bei den anderen Bildern von der Kurbel den Verdacht, aber nun bin ich sicher: die nehmen eine normale Kurbel und kürzen die auf gewünschte Länge, zudem werden die Aufnahmen fürs kleinste Kettenblatt weggefräst, voila.

Lenker würde ich was mit ähnlichen Maßen (Rise) nehmen. Und das wird schwierig was zu finden, wohl erstmal so lassen...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Mai 2013)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Aber bei Snake Bike gäbe es eine schwarz glänzende Sattelstütze mit angeblich 190g um 20 http://www.snake-bikes.de/main_bigware_34.php?pName=sattelstütze-272-mm-alu&cName=sattelstützen



Die rote in 27,2x350 mm wiegt echte 195 g mit allen Befestigungen.

Warum hat denn denn das Woom einen so hohen Riser-Lenker? Alle mir bekannten Kinderradl haben einen MTB-typischen normalhohen Riser-Lenker...

Die Kurbel ist echt genial! Sieht gut aus und ist leicht.


----------



## chris5000 (30. Mai 2013)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Beim original Woom Lenker liegen zwischen Höhe Klemmung/Vorbau und Griffe rund 13cm, da wäre ein normaler Riser Lenker wie der Snake Bike wohl viel zu tief (selbst mit einem steileren Vorbau).



Ich hatte damals am CNOC 16, dass auch so einen Mini-BMX-Lenker hatte, mit einer Kombination aus ziemlich steilem SQLab 836-Vorbau und Redline Micro Mini-Lenker eine Cockpithöhe nur so 3 Zentimeter unterhalb der Originalgeometrie mit BMX-Lenker wiederherstellen können:





Gruß,
Chris


----------



## schwarzerRitter (30. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Die rote in 27,2x350 mm wiegt echte 195 g mit allen Befestigungen.


Danke, das liegt für mich in einer akzeptablen Toleranz.



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Warum hat denn denn das Woom einen so hohen Riser-Lenker? Alle mir bekannten Kinderradl haben einen MTB-typischen normalhohen Riser-Lenker...


Wie schon erwähnt wurde haben auch die Cnoc 14 und 16 Modelle diese Lenkervariante.



chris5000 schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals am CNOC 16, dass auch so einen Mini-BMX-Lenker hatte, mit einer Kombination aus ziemlich steilem SQLab 836-Vorbau und Redline Micro Mini-Lenker eine Cockpithöhe nur so 3 Zentimeter unterhalb der Originalgeometrie mit BMX-Lenker wiederherstellen können:


Danke für den Tip!
Viele Daten sind beim Lenker aber nicht angegeben. 25,4mm Klemmung? Kannst du bitte nachmessen wie breit er ist und hast du ihn vielleicht gewogen?


----------



## chris5000 (31. Mai 2013)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> 25,4mm Klemmung? Kannst du bitte nachmessen wie breit er ist und hast du ihn vielleicht gewogen?



22mm an der Klemmung (siehe auch hier) . Da war also einiges Gefrickel mit Hülsen angesagt - zumal der Gabelschaft beim CNOC auch 1" war und der Originallenker 19mm im Griffbereich hatte, ich die Islabremsen aber weiternutzen wollte und deshalb die Schellen hab aufbohren lassen... Aber der Leidensdruck war halt groß, da der CNOC Lenker damals noch 450g Stahl war... Gewicht Redline: ~240g (so hatte    @Y_G ihn in leicht gekürztem Zustand inkl. Hülse zur Klemmung mit 25,4 Vorbau gewogen  - und ihn dann durch einen Schmolke Carbon ersetzt: 


 )

Gruß,
Chris

(gerade scheint der Fotoserver hier nicht richtig zu funktionieren. Hab ein Bild vom CNOC mit Schmolke eingebunden, aber man sieht es gerade nicht. Wird schon wieder auftauchen)


----------



## Y_G (31. Mai 2013)

Moin Chris, der Smolke ist auf dem Beinn. Am Cnoc ist der Merek dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ossit (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kurzes Feedback von mir. Bei der Bestellung war als Liefertermin frühestens der 22.06. mitgeteilt worden (Woombikes 1). Heute, also 2 Wochen vor der Ankündigung wurde das Rad geliefert! SUPER Sache! Das Rad macht einen qualitativ sehr guten Eindruck! Ich bin gespannt, was mein Kleiner zu seinem ersten Rad an seinem Geburtstag sagt! 

Echt toller Job von Woombikes! 

Beste Grüße
ossit


----------



## Itekei (4. September 2013)

Liebäugle mit dem Woom 2, das lt. Website allerdings ausverkauft ist 


Achja, noch was: Habt ihr euren Kindern bei Umstieg von Laufrad auf Fahrrad Stützräder angebaut oder braucht es das i.d.R. nicht mehr?


----------



## Diman (4. September 2013)

Itekei schrieb:


> Achja, noch was: Habt ihr euren Kindern bei Umstieg von Laufrad auf Fahrrad Stützräder angebaut


Ich nicht, das wäre mal kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Y_G (4. September 2013)

wenn die vom Laufrad kommen, wäre es eher hinderlich. Ich würde immer ohne Stützräder anfangen...


----------



## trolliver (4. September 2013)

Tja, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Philipp wollte unbedingt die Stützräder dranhaben... da hat er sie gekriegt.


----------



## Itekei (4. September 2013)

Ich hätte aus dem Bauch raus nur Stützräder hingeschraubt, weil die Mama keine Kratzer im Kind will


----------



## Y_G (4. September 2013)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ich hätte aus dem Bauch raus nur Stützräder hingeschraubt, weil die Mama keine Kratzer im Kind will



Am Kind verheilen die viel schneller als am Bike


----------



## schwarzerRitter (4. September 2013)

Unsere Große ist vom Kokua Jumper auf das Woom2 ohne Stützräder umgestiegen und das hat problemlos funktioniert.

Ich hab das Woom vorsichtshalber aber an den üblichen Stellen mit Folie abgeklebt da ich am Rad möglichst wenig Kratzer will


----------



## trolliver (4. September 2013)

Das habe ich bei Philipps CNOC16 auch gemacht - und hier einigen Spott geerntet  . Allerdings hat der Rahmen bei seiner halsbrecherischen Fahrweise und seinem rüden Umgang damit bislang keinen einzigen Kratzer. Die Schwester will ja schließlich auch ein schönes Rad, irgendwann.


----------



## Itekei (5. September 2013)

Für euch z.K.: Das derzeit ausverkaufte Woom 2 wird lt. ChrisB und Kollege voraussichtlich Februar oder März wieder verfügbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (5. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Das habe ich bei Philipps CNOC16 auch gemacht - und hier einigen Spott geerntet  . Allerdings hat der Rahmen bei seiner halsbrecherischen Fahrweise und seinem rüden Umgang damit bislang keinen einzigen Kratzer. Die Schwester will ja schließlich auch ein schönes Rad, irgendwann.



Wieso Spott, ich will das genauso machen, hab mir neulich so nen Schutzaufklebersatz geholt, wenn das Radl den Winter über komplett zerlegt wird, will ich auch diese Schutzaufkleber draufmachen - ist zwar schon etwas zu spät, weil der Rahmen ist von ein paarmal Fahren schon ziemlich zerkratzt, aber vielleicht kann ich noch Schlimmeres verhüten.
Und, genau: Der nächste Nachwuchs muss ja auch noch damit fahren!


----------



## andreas_r (13. September 2013)

Hallo,

am Dienstag ist das Woom 5 (24 Zoll) für meine Tochter mit GLS geliefert worden. Die Lieferzeit hat nur 3 Arbeitstage betragen. Da ich diese Woche aber viel zu tun hatte, habe ich das Rad nur schnell 'zusammengesteckt' und begutachtet. Um das Hinterrad rein zu bekommen musste ich die Ausfallenden vom Lack befreien. Mein erster Eindruck - gut durchdacht und solide. Gewichtangabe scheint zu passen, genau wiegen kann ich es aber erst am Wochenende. Lenker und Sattelstütze werden wohl direkt getauscht, der Rest wird vorerst bleiben.

Meine Tochter wird nächste Woche 8, ist jetzt 133cm groß und hat eine Schrittlänge von ca. 63cm. Das liegt unter Woom-Vorgabe 140/70, sie fährt aber bereits sehr sicher auf einem 24"-Falter und will den Sattel immer höher gestellt haben.

Ich habe eigentlich damit spekuliert, das Woom in 1-2 Jahren auf 2x9 oder 2x10 umzubauen. Leider fehlt am Rahmen der entsprechende Zuggegenhalter. Schade, dann ist wieder Basteln angesagt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## trolliver (13. September 2013)

Hi Andreas,

am Zuggegenhalter muß es nicht scheitern, die gibt's ja sogar (wenn auch wenig schön anzusehen) als Schelle zu kaufen. Wenn deine Tochter allerdings so sicher fährt, weiß ich nicht, ob du das in zwei Jahren dann brauchst. Ich würde dann eher nach kleinen 26ern Ausschau halten. Die haben die Anlötteile dann ohnehin alle.

Oliver


----------



## Louis1979 (14. September 2013)

Kurze Frage an all jene, die ein Woom 1 haben:
Passen die frei erweblichen Schwalbe Black Jack 12x1,90? Denn die kosten die Hälfte im Vergleich zu denen, die auf der HP von Woom stehen, sollten aber eigentlich die gleichen sein, oder? Ich bin mir unsicher wegen der Breite...
Habe das Bike gestern bestellt und hoffe, dass es nächste Woche eintrudelt.


----------



## albucte1 (17. September 2013)

Hallo Louis, die Preise der Reifen auf der Woom website haben sich geändert!


----------



## Louis1979 (17. September 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis, habe mir die Reifen aber fÃ¼r 17,-â¬ das Paar inkl. Versand bei ebay gekauft.
Das Bike wurde gestern versandt, mal sehen wann es ankommt.


----------



## Louis1979 (18. September 2013)

Bike kam heute an. Super verarbeitet, allerdings ist der Bremszug ca. 15cm zu lang abgelängt, so dass ich ihn geschickt unten an der Bremse verklemmen musste, damit die Kleine nicht immer dran hängen bleibt.
Die Bremse unten, ist leider auch etwas breiter als die "Kettenstreben", so dass der Fuß dort auch gerne mal hängen bleit (aber vielleicht legt sich das ja, da die Beine ja noch länger werden


----------



## trolliver (18. September 2013)

Total süß! Hat sie da Handschuhe an? In dem Alter wollte Philipp selbst bei Minustemperaturen keine tragen.

Kann man die Bremsarme nicht noch weiter zusammenführen?

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (18. September 2013)

Falls sie die Bremse noch nicht nutzt, würde ich sie erstmal demontieren. trollivers Idee is auch gut. Ev. kann man durch Umbauen der Unterleg"scheiben" an der Bremssockelbefestigung oder auch durch andere Bremsbeläge da noch etwas schmäler kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (19. September 2013)

Süß


----------



## albucte1 (19. September 2013)

Klasse foto! Viel Spass noch!


----------



## Louis1979 (19. September 2013)

Das mit der Bremsarmen werde ich heute Abend einmal ausprobieren (schon lange keine V-Brakes mehr gesehen, deshalb hatte ich noch gar nicht daran genacht!).
Habe an meinem alten Hardtail auch noch Magura HS33 Hydraulikbremsen.. ob ich damit mal rumspielen soll... xD

Die Klingel hatte ich übrigens gar nicht mitbestellt (hatte mich dann auch drüber geärgert und dann aber umso mehr gefreut als das Teil dran war  )!


----------



## Project2.1 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe meinem "großen" für seinen 5. Geburtstag, den er im Dezember feiert ein Woom 4 geholt da sein 16er Hotrock mittlerweile auf der größtmöglichen Sattelposition angelangt ist.

Zur Auswahl standen:
Woom, Islabike und das Kaniabike

jedes hatte so seine Vor und Nachteile, letztendlich haben wir uns dann zwecks X-4 ohne Drehgriff und 2-Farbenlackierung für das Woom entschieden.

Hier mal meine Eindrücke zu dem Bike, ohne dass damit bisher jedoch eine Probefahrt des "großen" gemacht wurde:

- Gewichtsangabe stimmt, sein 16er ist nicht leichter
- Rahmen und fast alle Anbauteile machen einen für die Preisklasse hochwertigen Eindruck

Das das Rad jedoch noch nicht am Ende seiner Entwicklung angekommen ist sieht man an etlichen Details.

- 145er Kurbel (war bei Kauf bekannt, wird gewechselt) ist einfach für die Kleinen zu lang
- der Schaltzug schleift im Bereich Ständeraufnahme am Rahmen
- die 2-Farblackierung ist in den Übergängen mit rotem Klebeband "verschönert". Diese sind nicht sehr gut aufgeklebt so dass ich die Haltbarkeit auf max. 1 Saison schätze
- das Sattelrohr ist zu lang, damit kann man den Sattel nicht weit genug "herunterstellen" um einen nahtlosen Übergang vom 16er auf das 20er zu ermöglichen
- die Griffe sind nur gesteckt, nicht verschraubt -> zerstört beim Lenkerwechsel
- auf den Schlauchventilen sitzt (zwecks Optilk?) keine Kontermutter
- die Zubehörklingel ist zu weit vom Lenker entfernt -> ohne Griff loslassen wird Klingeln schwierig
- der Ständer (Universal 20/24Zoll) ist zu lang, das Rad kippt um wenn man es leicht abschüssig umstellt.

*Alles in allem ist das Rad echt top, die "Kleinigkeiten" wären mit einem Update sicher leicht zu beheben und das Woom wäre nicht nur ein gutes sondern das beste Kinderfahrrad in 20 Zoll das ich mir vorstellen kann.*

Gruß
Andi


----------



## trifi70 (10. Oktober 2013)

Kurbellänge und Sitzhöhe sind gedacht für 7-9jährige mit Größe 125-135cm lt. Woom Angabe. Dann passts auch. Unser Moskito hat auch 140er Kurbeln und ordentlich Überstandshöhe, zu groß für ein durchschnittliches 5jähriges Kind.

Man kann jetzt drüber streiten, ob Woom die Räder für "zu große" Kinder empfiehlt, aber die Angaben passen zum Rad. Wer sich nicht dran halten möchte, baut halt um.

Ständer ist ärgerlich, lässt sich aber hoffentlich selbst kürzen?!

Ventilmuttern: sind die nicht draufgeschraubt, pumpt es sich mit wenig Luft drauf zugegeben vl. etwas komplizierter. Je nach verwendeter Pumpe. Aber: man sieht, wenn der Reifen wandert und deshalb das Ventil schief steht. Vorm Abriss! Wenn die Überwurfmuttern drauf sind, kann das Ventil nicht mit Schiefstand den drohenden Abriss anzeigen. Das knallt dann einfach.  Am Kinderrad sicher recht unwahrscheinlich, aber das ist normalerweise der Grund, die Muttern wegzulassen (Gewichtsersparnis ist vernachlässigbar )


----------



## Roelof (11. Oktober 2013)

die Kontermutter beim Schlauch ist nicht notwendig und erfüllt außer beim Einbau für nicht geübte Reifenwechsler keine weitere Funktion. Gesteckte Griffe lassen sich in der Regel mittels Kompressor - oder wenn man keinen hat, so wie ich - mit der Standpumpe und 3 Händen ganz gut runter"blasen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (11. Oktober 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Gesteckte Griffe lassen sich in der Regel mittels Kompressor - oder wenn man keinen hat, so wie ich - mit der Standpumpe und 3 Händen ganz gut runter"blasen".


Danke für den Tip! Ich habe einen Kompressor, bin aber auf die Verwendung noch nicht gekommen!


----------



## Roelof (11. Oktober 2013)

Ballnadel - durch den Gummigriff gerade in den Lenker rein und Kopf andrücken. dann auf der Gegenseite auch das Loch zuhalten - und den Griff auf dem "Luftkissen" vorsichtig runterdrehen (geht ohne Kraft). 

Für den Griff beim Kopf die Gegenseite mit der flachen Hand "abdichten" und den Griff samt Pumpenkopf vorsichtig runterdrehen - wieder ohne Kraft. 

klingt das verständlich??


----------



## trolliver (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja natürlich.  Vorstellen konnte ich mir das gleich, als du vom Kompressor angefangen hast. Ich bin nur einfach nicht selbst darauf gekommen, obwohl ich einen habe. Allerdings habe ich in den letzten 15 Jahren vielleicht zweimal gesteckte Griffe verbaut oder abgezogen.


----------



## albucte1 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hier gibt's ein Woom 2 zum schiessen:

ok, verstanden!...man lebt und lernt! und lernt und lebt!


----------



## trolliver (15. Oktober 2013)

Oh, das wird interessant. Erstmalig bei Ebay...


----------



## Ann (15. Oktober 2013)

wobei mich das schon wieder stört,  denn welcher private hat denn soviele räder und zubehör nur von einer firma zuhause stehen....


----------



## trifi70 (15. Oktober 2013)

Interessant finde ich, dass dieserjenige aus Hesse mehrere NEUE Woom Bikes anbietet. Bisherige Angebote liefen allerdings unverkauft aus, Startgebot ganz offensichtlich zu hoch...

ps. Ann, ich denke aufgrund des Standorts ist es nicht Woom selbst.

pps. er sollte dasselbe mit neuen Islas tun, könnte einträglicher sein.


----------



## currygott (15. Oktober 2013)

Der deutsche Versender (bzw. Vertrieb) sitzt in Rüsselsheim. In einer anderen Auktion wird ja scheints Söhnchens ausgemustertes Isla verkauft und da wird als Mailadresse luciaihlenfeld angegeben. Marcus Ihlenfeld ist CEO und Gründer von Woom. Der kommt wohl ursprünglich aus Rüsselsheim und war Opelaner. Also ist es zwar nicht Woom selbst aber "verschwägert"...


----------



## Ann (15. Oktober 2013)

privat ist es auf jeden fall nicht (meiner meinung nach) bei der menge an räder und zubehör und sowas find ich einfach mi$§


----------



## trifi70 (15. Oktober 2013)

currygott schrieb:


> Der deutsche Versender (bzw. Vertrieb) sitzt in Rüsselsheim. In einer anderen Auktion wird ja scheints Söhnchens ausgemustertes Isla verkauft und da wird als Mailadresse luciaihlenfeld angegeben. Marcus Ihlenfeld ist CEO und Gründer von Woom. Der kommt wohl ursprünglich aus Rüsselsheim und war Opelaner. Also ist es zwar nicht Woom selbst aber "verschwägert"...


Wenn das so ist: unschön. Muss Ann zustimmen. Nunja, unsere Meinung kennen sie nun, denke ma, da wird sich noch was ändern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## currygott (15. Oktober 2013)

Könnten auch die Eltern sein, ist auf jeden Fall die gleiche Postadresse wie das "Versandlager Germany" auf deren Homepage.


----------



## Ann (15. Oktober 2013)

currygott schrieb:


> Eleganter wäre wohl eine "Schnäppchen-Ecke" mit "b-Rädern" auf derem Homepage. Hätte dann auch kein G'schmäckle.



die können ja über ebay verticken ist ja kein problem, aber dann halt bitte unsere gesetze einhalten, sich gewerblich anmelden und all den pflichten nachkommen, das ist meine meinung. diese privwerblichen auf ebay sind so schon ne seuche  da hab ich auch kein verständnis für und boykottiere, das ist die größte strafe  was ich davon halte, behalte ich dann aber lieber für mich.....


----------



## trifi70 (15. Oktober 2013)

Naja, kann man sich denken. Und Chris liest ja auch hier mit...


----------



## Ann (15. Oktober 2013)

dann mal ne runde schämen  vor allem, das finanzamt ist ja auch nicht blöde....


----------



## andreas_r (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

die Preise und Versandkosten sind ja die gleichen wie bei Woombikes.com. Nur der Verkauf als 'Privatperson' macht keinen guten Eindruck. Ich denke es liegt eventuell daran, dass das Anmelden als gewerblicher Verkäufer bei ebay eine Weile dauert und deswegen ein privates Konto als 'Platzhalter' benutzt wird.


Ich hoffe, die Jungs von Woom klären uns bald auf oder stoppen den Unsinn.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## trifi70 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hätt ja erwartet, Chris schreibt mal was dazu...


----------



## currygott (16. Oktober 2013)

Also es gab bereits im Juni einen ebay-Verkäufer aus Rüsselsheim. Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob derjenige den gleichen Nick hatte, es gab damals auch keine kompletten Räder sondern nur Zubehör, sprich, Klingeln und Helme. Damals waren wir ja auf Radsuche, Islabike hatte Lieferstopp und auf die Woom-Klingeln bin ich bei der Suche gestoßen, Woom war bei uns auch in der engeren Auswahl.


----------



## Itekei (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre froh, wenn Woom mal das 2er wieder verfügbar machen würde. Vorher wird Woom wahrscheinlich aber von diesem selbstgerechten Lynchmob hier überrannt


----------



## trolliver (16. Oktober 2013)

@currygott : Also wenn du das nicht mehr weißt (ob's der gleiche Nick war etc.), solltest du gestrige Behauptungen wieder zurücknehmen. Ohne deine Aussagen lassen sich dem jetzigen Verkäufer der paar Woombikes überhaupt keine direkten Verbindungen zu Woom nachweisen und umgekehrt. Das wäre ganz schön rufschädigend. Weiß der Himmel, über welche Kanäle manche an ihre Ware kommen.

Ich finde auch nicht, daß jemand hier die ganze Zeit mitlesen muß, wenn es um seine Bikes geht. Die haben wahrscheinlich auch anderes zu tun, außerdem ist das ja auch kein Markenforum, das tlw. von den Herstellern unterstützt wird. Woom hat hier noch nicht den Stellenwert wie Isla und (inzwischen) Kania und verschwindet ab und zu mal in der Versenkung, da fällt Mitlesen, wenn man sonst nicht aktiv im Kinderbikeforum ist und das Thema nicht abonniert hat, schon schwer.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## currygott (16. Oktober 2013)

Trolliver, gestrige Behauptung steht wasserdicht. Die hat mit der heutigen Behauptung gar nichts zu tun. War auch keine große Googelei sondern in 2 Minuten getan. Habe ich dir in 2 Minuten noch mal nachgegoogelt. Hat mich damals auch nicht gestört, also wie der Mensch in Rüsselsheim nun seine Räder verkauft ist mir wumpe. Bei uns hat das Woom größentechnisch und gewichtstechnisch nicht gepasst. Wenn es "das" Rad gewesen wäre, wäre mir der Rest absolut egal. Ich kann mir Namen gut merken, deswegen hatte ich das noch im Hinterkopf.


----------



## currygott (16. Oktober 2013)

So, bitteschön, hier sind die Verbindungen, ging ganz fix:

Islabike Beinn 20-Auktion, sieh dir die Mailadresse an:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ISLABIKE-Beinn-20-Kinderrad-gebraucht-voll-intakt-blau-schwarz-/111171965922

Die Adresse zu Name und Vorname:
http://www.klicktel.de/person/albrecht-und-lucia-ihlenfeld-ruesselsheim-QRJYXJOZV3C2557.html

Die Adresse des Versanlagers Germany:
http://www.woombikes.com/pages/kontakt

Der Name eines der Ceos samt der Vita, schau mal in Richtung Rüsselsheim:
https://www.xing.com/profile/Marcus_Ihlenfeld

Zufall?


----------



## trolliver (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Currygott

Aber deine Aussagen gelten doch für einen Verkäufer, der im Juni aufgetreten ist. Ob's derselbe ist wie heute, weißt du nicht mehr. Die Aussagen hast du aber in Zusammenhang mit dem heutigen getroffen, so daß es so aussah, das sei sicher ein und derselbe.

Ich glaube dir ja, daß du gut gegoogelt hast und unterstelle dir keine böse Absicht. Aber wenn der heutige Verkäufer ein ganz anderer ist und nichts mit Woom zu tun hat (wovon wir ausgehen müssen, weil nicht beweisbar), lesen sich deine Aussagen von gestern rufschädigend für Woom.

Oliver

EDIT: okay. Ist derselbe Ebayverkäufer. Danke für's Googeln. Bei den jetzigen Auktionen fehlt jeder Hinweis zu den Woommachern.


----------



## currygott (16. Oktober 2013)

Ah nein, da geht es jetzt durcheinander, die gegoogelten Aussagen gelten nur für Lucia Ihlenfeld, und das ist die Verkäuferin von dem Isla 20". Die taucht in der Bewertungsliste von dem aktuellen Verkäufer friederich1 auf. Also wenn du da die 17 bewerteten Verkäufe ansiehst ist eine davon eben jenes Isla mit Namen und Mailaddy.

Ob das im Juni nun friederich1 war, weiß ich nicht mehr. Das hatte für mich nur periphere Bedeutung, ich war ja auf der Suche nach 'nem Rad und nicht nach 'ner Klingel oder einem Helm. Das hatte ich nur angemerkt weil ich nicht glaube, dass die ebay-Geschichte läuft weil da eben das anmelden als gewerblicher so lange dauert. Ebay zeigt die beendeten Angebote ja nur für einen kurzen Zeitraum an. Friederich1 erstes über diese Suche zu findendes Rad wurde am 16.9. beendet, ältere Angebote werden nur in der "Sammeln und Seltenes"-Kategorie angezeigt.


----------



## currygott (16. Oktober 2013)

Bist du dir mit dem "rufschädigend" eigentlich sicher? Also ist es wirklich illegitim wenn ich eine Firma XY habe und die Produkte, solange ich sie nicht am Fiskus vorbei schleuse, über meine Verwandten privat auf ebay verkaufen lasse? Vielleicht haben sie die ja auch regulär erworben oder dürfen damit handeln? Solange sie die Verkäufe hinterher angeben sehe ich gerade eigentlich den Punkt für die Aufregung nicht. Der Mensch kommt aus Rüsselsheim, hat hier noch Verwandte und die kümmern sich halt um den Vertrieb. Ein Vertriebsweg ist ebay, na und?


----------



## trolliver (16. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ich hab's nun geblickt. Die Mailadresse im Auktionstext ist verräterisch. Da ich kein Isla vom aktuellen Verkäufer finden konnte, dachte ich, der Verkauf datiert vom Juni und sei derjenige, von dem du nicht wüßtest.... alles okay.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## currygott (16. Oktober 2013)

Und ich sah mich schon mit einer Anzeige wegen Rufmord. 

Da wäre es langsam ein echt teurer Radkauf geworden, nachdem ich ja mit dem Orbea Grow2 schon einen Fehlkauf hatte. Bin ja noch nicht mal Rad-Fanatiker, fahre auf einem stinknormalen Mutti-Pedelec, und bin hier nur wegen der Isla-Lieferungs- und Info-Sache. Verstehe auch irgendwie die Aufregung nicht, wer nun was verkauft ist mir heinz wie heiri, solange meine Kinder anständige Räder haben mit denen sie gut vorwärts kommen.

Woom würde ich ja in Erwägung ziehen wenn die Dinger noch einen Ticken leichter werden würden. Wobei mich dieser schicke Loha-Touch etwas abschreckt. Man muss ja schon frühzeitig über die nächste Radgröße nachdenken, die 24" kommen schneller als ich kucken kann...


----------



## trolliver (16. Oktober 2013)

Mit rufschädigend meine ich die Wertungen, die hier aufgrund deines herausgefundenen Zusammenhangs getroffen wurden. Ob das alles okay ist oder wie der einzelne das findet, steht ja auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Mich interessiert das auch nicht, ob da jemand aus der Familie sein Taschengeld mit Produktionsüberhängen ausbessern darf. Aber es wurde hier ja nicht eben gesagt: guck mal, ist der gleiche wie ... witzig nicht? Sondern unlautere Absichten und zumindest "Geschmäckle" unterstellt. Das ist für einen Hersteller, einen noch nicht etablierten zumal, schon rufschädigend.


----------



## currygott (16. Oktober 2013)

Verstehe was du meinst und habe es gerne editiert.


----------



## trolliver (16. Oktober 2013)

Zum Thema (puh...): mir sind die Woombikes auch zu schwer. Vor allem aber sind sie mir zu groß! Ich möchte, daß mein Sprößling mit 5 auf einem Schaltungsrad fahren kann (ob er das dann wirklich beherrschen lernt, ist noch eine andere Frage bei dem Grobmotoriker), das wäre bei Woom erst ab einem Alter von 7 vorgesehen, ab da wird das 20er empfohlen.

Die meisten Kinder aus Philipps Kindergarten fahren Schrotträder (unter Puky), aber in einem sind sie sich relativ einig: so schnell wie möglich auf die nächste Radgröße und schalten. War bei mir früher (ist das lang her....) auch so. Von daher finde ich die Woombikes "falsch" konstriert.


----------



## Roelof (16. Oktober 2013)

currygott schrieb:


> ... solange meine Kinder anständige Räder haben mit denen sie gut vorwärts kommen...


hört, hört - so hab ich auch mal angefangen... 


> Woom würde ich ja in Erwägung ziehen wenn die Dinger noch einen Ticken leichter werden würden. Wobei mich dieser schicke Loha-Touch etwas abschreckt. Man muss ja schon frühzeitig über die nächste Radgröße nachdenken, die 24" kommen schneller als ich kucken kann...


au ja - hab schon die 26" Federgabel fürs 24" Bike herumstehen, obwohl er zu Ostern erst sein 20" Bike bekommt


----------



## currygott (16. Oktober 2013)

Wir hatten damals folgendes gemacht, von allen Rädern die in Frage kamen, woom, Frog, Isla 20s und das Orbea, die Seitenansicht genommen und im Photoshop übereinander gelegt. Danach haben wir dann so pi mal Daumen die Geometrie bestimmt. Das ist etwas fragwürdig, fürchte ich, und ja, man hätte das Woom ja auch einfach mal bestellen können und bei nicht-passen wieder zurück senden können, aber es ging uns ja um die 4 Räder. Im Vergleich war aber das Isla einfach am besten passend, nur leider nicht lieferbar im Juni. Das Orbea war dann am nächsten dran und es gab einen Händler in der Nähe, so ist es dann ein Orbea geworden. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, was da bei der Woom-Geometrie suboptimal aussah, aber die Firma ist ja noch jung und bis 2015 kann ja noch eine Menge passieren. Bis dahin bleibe ich erst mal Isla-Fan, es war gestern abend so schön den jungen Hüpfer aufsteigen und losflitzen zu sehen (nachdem ich bei dem Orbea echt schon nicht mehr hin schauen konnte...). Berg hoch, um die Ecke und weg war er. Dass 3kg weniger so viel ausmachen können??? Allerdings will er das Grow2 nicht verkaufen sondern als "Ersatzrad" behalten, falls das Isla mal kaputt gehen sollte. Da müssen wir noch mal drüber reden. Ja, Schaltung wollte ich auch, auch wenn er das mit viereinhalb noch nicht checkt, nächstes Jahr dann hoffemtlich.


----------



## trolliver (16. Oktober 2013)

Genau das (in Photoshop übereinander legen) habe ich auch gemacht. ;-)) Mir kommt es bei meinem Kurzen ja auch immer auf eine gewisse Länge des Rahmens an, da wäre das Isla Beinn 20L ideal gewesen, aber, wie du schon sagtest, nicht mehr lieferbar, daher nun der Selbstaufbau.

Drei Kg machen viel aus, ich glaube aber, da spielt noch etwas anderes mit rein. Philipp fährt auf einem Schrott-20er, das bei meinen Eltern steht und gefühlt 15kg wiegt, auch gut und freut sich wie blöd über die schlecht schaltende 3Gangnabe. Insofern wäre ich auch mit 30 Euro dabei....   Orbea war übrigens einer der wenigen Hersteller / Händler, die mir bei der Suche nach einer 20er Gabel sehr entgegen kamen.

  @Roelof : Ich habe auch schon die 26er Gabel.... mit komplettem Rad dran.


----------



## trifi70 (16. Oktober 2013)

Mein erstes Fahrrad war ein 20" Klapp(er)rad. 

Meine erste Schaltung am Fahrrad habe ich mir damals selbst montiert  

Das war an einem 26er Tourenrad! 

Der Trend geht doch zum Singlespeed 

Lasst Euch doch von Euren Kindern nicht weismachen, dass mehr Gänge besser sind  

Ja, 3kg sind sehr sehr viel bei einem Kinderrad. Da zählt jedes halbe Kilo, was Du abspeckst. Die merken das wirklich. Ganz im Gegensatz zu uns, wenn wir um einige Gramm feilschen... aber es macht halt Spaß.


----------



## Roelof (16. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> ...
> @Roelof : Ich habe auch schon die 26er Gabel.... mit komplettem Rad dran.



Bei mir ist es eine Sid mit 1140g  - steckt derzeit in meinem Projekt-Bike (Low Budget Razorblade sub8) und da wird wohl oder übel eine Lefty Carbon SL OPI folgen wenn der Zwerg eine Federgabel braucht.    Up-Cycling auf allen Ebenen, sozusagen...


----------



## currygott (16. Oktober 2013)

Trolliver, also er mag das Orbea wirklich, der Kopf kann es also nicht sein. Seine allerbeste Freundin hat das gleiche Rad nur als Grow1 in orange und da war er stolz wie bolle nun auch so eines zu haben. Noch dazu in rot (!!!) und groß (!!!!). 

Und, tata, es hatte endlich, endlich einen Ständer (auch wenn er den immer umständlichst per Hand ausklappen musste) und eine Klingel (ich gestehe, die haben wir in dem einen Jahr nicht ans 14"er-Isla anmontiert bekommen).

Er mag es ja nun auch nicht verkaufen sondern lieber als Zweitrad horten. Das verflixte Isla hat ja nun auch schon wieder keinen Ständer, mal schauen, wann mein Mann den kauft und anmontiert, vielleicht kurz vor Kauf des 24"ers (welches auch immer). Er ist wohl ein Anti-Schrauber. Dafür darf ich die Fahrräder aussuchen und mir sogar mal einem Fehlkauf leisten (gab aber Gemecker...). Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (16. Oktober 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es eine Sid mit 1140g  - steckt derzeit in meinem Projekt-Bike (Low Budget Razorblade sub8) und da wird wohl oder übel eine Lefty Carbon SL OPI folgen wenn der Zwerg eine Federgabel braucht.    Up-Cycling auf allen Ebenen, sozusagen...


Low Budget sub8???? Rezept? 'ne Lefty Carbon SL habe ich auch noch rumliegen, wollte damit mal mein Jekyll upgraden, bin nie dazu gekommen. Würde auch an Philipps 26er passen.... mal schauen, was wird.


----------



## trolliver (16. Oktober 2013)

currygott schrieb:


> Trolliver, also er mag das Orbea wirklich, der Kopf kann es also nicht sein. Seine allerbeste Freundin hat das gleiche Rad nur als Grow1 in orange und da war er stolz wie bolle nun auch so eines zu haben. Noch dazu in rot (!!!) und groß (!!!!).
> 
> Und, tata, es hatte endlich, endlich einen Ständer (auch wenn er den immer umständlichst per Hand ausklappen musste) und eine Klingel (ich gestehe, die haben wir in dem einen Jahr nicht ans 14"er-Isla anmontiert bekommen).
> 
> Er mag es ja nun auch nicht verkaufen sondern lieber als Zweitrad horten. Das verflixte Isla hat ja nun auch schon wieder keinen Ständer, mal schauen, wann mein Mann den kauft und anmontiert, vielleicht kurz vor Kauf des 24"ers (welches auch immer). Er ist wohl ein Anti-Schrauber. Dafür darf ich die Fahrräder aussuchen und mir sogar mal einem Fehlkauf leisten (gab aber Gemecker...). Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal versuchen.



Ständer braucht Philipp nicht, seine Räder fallen da, wo er absteigt, einfach um, war schon beim 12er so. Ich muß echt versuchen, ihm das für's 20er auszureden, zumindest für die Schaltungsseite... Das wird sonst teuer.

Klingel hat er die 4. oder 5. am Isla. Einmal habe ich in einer Woche zwei ersetzt.... Aber die braucht er wirklich!

Und ja: versuch dich selber (mit schrauben, meine ich...) Gibt weniger Gemecker und mehr Bestätigung. Aber meine Frau schraubt auch nicht...  Letztens meinte sie, ihre Bremse schleife, dabei war das ganze Hinterrad lose. DAS gab Gemecker - meinerseits.

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (16. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Low Budget sub8???? Rezept?



pm



> 'ne Lefty Carbon SL habe ich auch noch rumliegen, wollte damit mal mein Jekyll upgraden, bin nie dazu gekommen. Würde auch an Philipps 26er passen.... mal schauen, was wird.



was wiegt deine denn?? Hab auf meinem Scalpel eine 2001er Carbon Titan ELO - ELO durch DLR-Kartusche ersetzt und mit bisschen internem Tuning auf 1180 gebracht - und ich liebe sie. Punkt.


----------



## trolliver (16. Oktober 2013)

Das muß ich heute Abend mal wiegen, die ist seit 6 Jahren in dem Karton, in dem sie auch ankam.


----------



## Taurus1 (17. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> ...Vor allem aber sind sie mir zu groß! Ich möchte, daß mein Sprößling mit 5 auf einem Schaltungsrad fahren kann (ob er das dann wirklich beherrschen lernt, ist noch eine andere Frage bei dem Grobmotoriker), das wäre bei Woom erst ab einem Alter von 7 vorgesehen, ab da wird das 20er empfohlen.



Bis auf zu lange Kurbel und Sattelstüze passt es doch für einen 5jährigen, schreibt zumindest Project2.1 (natürlich abhängig von der Größe). 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11012455&postcount=90

Habe ich zumindest auch so aus den Geo-daten von Woom herausgelesen.

Sattelstütze ist schnell gekürzt, und die Kurbel kann man tauschen und hat dann schon eine für den 24Zoll-Selbstaufbau, oder verkauft sie.

Vielleicht lohnt auch eine Email an Woom, ob sie eine kürzere Kurbel anbauen können.


----------



## Project2.1 (21. Oktober 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Bis auf zu lange Kurbel und Sattelstüze passt es doch für einen 5jährigen, schreibt zumindest Project2.1 (natürlich abhängig von der Größe).
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11012455&postcount=90
> 
> ...




da muss ich kurz meinen Senf dazu geben. nicht die Sattelstütze ist zu lang sondern das Sitzrohr. Die Stütze lässt sich kpl. versenken. Aber das sollte kein Hinterungsgrund sein. Dann steht der Kleine halt die ersten 2 bis 3 Monate auf Zehenspitzen....oder es wird ein nicht so hoher Sattel verwendet. Ich hab jetzt einfach die Kombi vom 16er draufgesteckt und siehe da es passt.


----------



## Project2.1 (21. Oktober 2013)

eins noch, vielleicht sollten wir lieber von Körpergrößen und nicht vom Alter reden. Sammy ist jetzt mit 4J und 10Mon. 113cm groß, dementsprechend eher einer der längeren Sorte ;-)


----------



## trifi70 (21. Oktober 2013)

Noch besser wird der Vergleich bei Angabe der Schrittlänge. Dazu müssen dann Überstandshöhe, Sitzhöhe und Kurbellänge passen und gut.  

Die Körperlänge ist dann in Relation zur Schrittlänge interessant für die Wahl der korrekten Länge des Rades. Da beim Kinderrad meist nur eine Einheitsgröße angeboten wird und die Vorbauten auch eher kurz sind, kann man teils nur durch Wahl eines anderen Herstellers ein passendes Rad finden. "Passend" ist leider alsbald wieder relativ, weil die einfach zu schnell wachsen. 

Den Sattel bzw. die Sattelstütz-Kombi des kleineren Rades zu benutzen, haben wir auch schon erfolgreich praktiziert. Anfangs ist der Sattel des neuen Rades nicht nur zu hoch sondern gerne auch etwas zu groß...


----------



## andreas_r (22. Oktober 2013)

es gab mal lange keine Bilder hier:







Hier ist einer im Originalzustand. Izwischen knapp 80 km unterwegs (seit 4 Wochen) - die Tocher ist leichter zu motivieren, mal eine Runde mit mir zu drehen.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (22. Oktober 2013)

Woom 1 wird gepflegt


----------



## NiBi8519 (22. Oktober 2013)

Itekei schrieb:


> Woom 1 wird gepflegt



Sehr niedlich, so soll es sein  :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## trolliver (22. Oktober 2013)

Das ist echt gut!  Philipp hat in dem Alter den Schlauch höchstens auf sich und andere gerichtet... Und wenn ich's mir recht überlege, haben wir sein Laufrad noch nie gepflegt. Das ging erst, aber auch sehr sporadisch, mit dem CNOC los.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (16. November 2013)

Nabend,
der "Weihnachtsmann" hat heute etwas schönes in Rüsselsheim abgeholt.
Auf dem Foto erkennt man auch ganz gut was die weissen Aufkleber  für einen Zweck erfüllen, ich dachte erst es wären Lackschutzaufkleber die an der falschen Stelle sitzen.

Sieht soweit ganz gut aus, einzig am Vorderrad bemerke ich ein bisserl Axialspiel, ich werde mir das morgen(Meine Frauen kommen zum Glück erst Montag wieder) mal anschauen, es fallen eh ein paar kleinere Tuning-Maßnahmen an.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Itekei (16. November 2013)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Sieht soweit ganz gut aus, einzig am Vorderrad bemerke ich ein bisserl Axialspiel


Habe ich auch, wenn Du es wegbekommst sag mir wie.

EDIT: Woom liest mit und hat mir netterweise ein neues Laufrad zugeschickt. Daumen hoch für Service!


----------



## Itekei (24. November 2013)

Früh übt sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (24. November 2013)

Mit Dompteur davor, der Napf Gummibären für den Erfolgsfall hinterm Rücken versteckt...


----------



## Tom2004schwarz (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,


auch ich war recht lange auf der Suche nach einem gescheiten Kinderradl. Anbei mal meine Story.
Ich interessierte mich für ein neues Radl für unseren Großen, der gerade 6 Jahr geworden ist. Da ich selber MTBler bin und recht viel Geld in anständiges Material investiere, musste es auch was Vernünftiges für meinen Sohn sein   

Vorab, echt eine Marktlücke, größer 90% der Räder im Handel sind zu schwer. Nach langer Recherche kamen folgende Modelle in die engere Wahl:  

-Orbea Grow 2
-Islabikes
-LiketoBike 20 (Kohua)
-Woom Bike  

Das Orbea ist interessant und eine Probefahrt führte zur Begeisterung beim Sohnemann und auch bei mir, weil man recht aufrecht drauf sitzt aber immer noch sportlich.. Aber > 10 Kg..und wie lange hält dieser komische Rahmen nun wirklich. Sorry, bin da nicht so experimentierfreudig, also nein!  

Nach allen Berichten kommt man an Islanikes ja gar nicht vorbei. Aber, auch nach direkten Anruf, leider kein Shipment ins Ausland. Die haben zu hohe Nachfrage und wollen Ihren lokalen Markt bedienen. Akzeptiert!  

Das Kohua sind wir dann auch Probe gefahren, es wiegt laut Hersteller 9 Kg. Das Rad ist für ein 20 recht groß, aber durch den klappbaren Lenker auch für Nicht-Riesen gut einstellbar. Hat eigentlich gut gefallen, aber Mama fand das Design doch etwas komisch. Ich dann auch, aber ist bestimmt eine gute Wahl.wenns Design gefällt.  

Dann kam ich im Netz auf Woom Bike. Leider nur Versand, keine Chance auf eine Probefahrt. Rein optisch fand ich es im Netz aber sehr schön. Erste Kontaktaufnahme mit Woom wurde super schnell beantwortet, sehr kompetent und freundlich. Aber ich hatte Restzweifel, weil die Kurbel 145 mm lang ist (die bei den anderen nur 127 mm). Man versicherte mir aber, dass das für meinen 122 cm Sohn völlig ok ist. Hatte aber immer noch Zweifel! Dann bot man mir kostenfreie Rückgabe oder eine 135 mm Kurbel an (die ich allerdings erst im Februar kostenfrei nachgeliefert bekomme). Nun war ich überzeugt, gekauft!
 
Bestellung und Lieferabsprache lief problemlos. Verpackung ist prima, alle sensiblen Stellen sind extra geschützt, super leicht zusammenbaubar, Zubehör in Form von Klingel und Ständer waren dran. Nur mit dem Aufkleber mit Namen gab es ein Problem, verspätet geliefert, dann noch falsch geschrieben mittlerweile aber anstandslos korrigiert, kann passieren!
 
Also, Radl zum Geburtstag geschenkt, der Kleine ist schlichtweg begeistert. Das Radl sieht in Wirklichkeit noch mal schöner aus, es ist also wunderschön. Und ich sage dass, weil ich mir zig andere Räder angeschaut habe. Aber dieses ist schlicht, kein Schnickschnak, einfach ein super MTB. Alle Komponenten sind hochwertig, das Rad wird ewig halten.wenn es nicht geklaut wird!
 
Erste Testfahrt mit Sohnemann lief auch prima. Das Schalten (kein Gripshift) war nach 2 Minuten gelernt, 8 Gänge sind mehr als genug! Nun fährt er locker 20 km / h und Mama ist sauer, weil es vorbei ist mit der Gemütlichkeit.
 
Der 1. Bremstest endete mit einem Satz über den Lenker..nix passiert. Da würde ich mir eine etwas weniger brutale Vorderbremse für Kinder wünschen! 
 
Klingel ist super im Griffbereich, Bremshebel auch. Hab ich schon gesagt, dass das Radl wunderschön ist.zumindest sagen das auch meine Kumpels und Sohnemanns Paten (die aller MTBler sind).
 
Nun genug des Lobes, ich persönlich würde mir das Tretlager etwas tiefer wünschen, dann macht auch eine kürzere Kurbel Sinn. Das Tretlager ist ungefähr auf gleicher Höhe wie die Hinterradnarbe, bei Islabike, Kaniabike und Kohua ist das definitiv tiefer (deshalb auch die 127 mm Kurbel). Nachteil des höheren Tretlagers ist sicherlich die größere Beugung der Knie bzw. so kommen die Knie recht hoch. Ist das schlimm, keine Ahnung! Für uns passt es jedenfalls so auch, bin gespannt, ob die kürzere Kurbel etwas verändert. Ich werde berichten.

Also, wer ein richtig schönes MTB um die 9 kg sucht, ist mit dem Woom bestimmt gut bedient. Den Service kann ich bis dato nur Loben, die Idee eines speziellen Kinderradl sowieso und deshalb unbedingt zu unterstützen. Unsere Freundeskreis spekuliert auch schon auf ein Woom, für mich eine absolute Kaufempfehlung und für den Preis ein ausgezeichnetes Qualitätsprodukt. Warum schafft das eigentlich kein deutscher Hersteller?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## trifi70 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo im Forum und Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht! 

Woom gibt bei seinen Größenempfehlungen eher großzügige Werte für die Körperlänge an. Meint: die Kinder sollen später auf die nächste Größe wechseln. Und dann passt das mit dem höheren Tretlager und der längeren Kurbel ja vl. ganz gut. Unser Moskito hat eine 140er Kurbel, das Kind muss halt eine gewisse Mindestgröße für das Rad haben, das passt dann aber auch recht lange.

Falls die giftige Bremse noch ein Thema ist: korrigier die Justage der Beläge an der VR-Bremse (absichtlich schräg einstellen). Oder installiere so ein Bremskraftbegrenzungsteil.

Ich finde den Ansatz von Woom, zumindest Teile wie Rahmen und Lack in Europa zu beziehen, lobenswert. Aber davon ab: was hast Du konkret im Vergleich bei den "deutschen Herstellern" Kokua oder Kaniabikes zu bemängeln? Ich finde vor allem das Paket von Kania eine tolle Alternative. So rein gewichts- und tuningtechnisch


----------



## Tom2004schwarz (16. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
nachdem ich nun auch gelernt habe, dass Woom zumindest einen deutschen Teilhaber hat, und des natürlich auch noch Kania (und vermutlich weitere gibt) deutsche Hersteller gibt...streich meinen letzten Satz.


Konkret, ich habe nix gegen Kania. Wenn ich mich aber recht erinnere war das ausverkauft. Ich persönlich finde es auch optisch etwas "unscheinbar", aber das ist ein subjektiver Eindruck und sicherlich Geschmacksache. Ist bestimmt ein ordentliches Bike.


Genau wie das Kohua, das aber designtechnisch bei der Hausherrin durchfiel  


Danke für den Tipp des Bremskraftbegrenzungsteil, hast du ein Tipp wo ich so etwas bekomme? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß
Tom


----------



## trolliver (16. Dezember 2013)

Kokua (mit "k"  ) mag ich vom Design her auch nicht. Woom baut mir aber zu groß. Kania ist schon affeng... vom Gewicht her. Bremskraftbegrenzer gibt es auch z.B. von Avid im Bremshebel integriert, d.h., das ist kein Begrenzer, als man kann den Druckpunkt verstellen, was in etwa auf das gleiche hinausläuft.

Oliver


----------



## apfelfisch (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

unter unserem Weihnachtsbaum wird ein WOOM 4 stehen. Bisher bin ich sehr begeistert. Ich möchte aber das Rad mit Schutzblech versehen, welche Empfehlungen könnt ihr geben?

Bin bei 20" momentan nur auf SKS Bluemels gekommen (haben die Now JOE montiert, 50x406). Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Schutzblechen am WOOM4?

Danke!
Tim


----------



## trolliver (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe die auch genommen, zwar am Poison Ethanol Rahmen, aber die sind so universal zu befestigen, das wird auch am Woom gehen. Die originalen Edelstahlstreben habe ich durch solche aus Carbon ersetzt. Paar Euro fuffzig in der Bucht.

Oliver


----------



## apfelfisch (26. Dezember 2013)

hallo und frohes Fest!!

Danke fuer den Tip, Oliver. Beim genauen hinschauen aufs Rad bin ich jetzt doch recht skeptisch geworden, ob die wirklich passen. Habe noch leichte Steckschutzleche gehabt, aber selbst die passen nicht so recht zwischen Bremse und Mantel und anschliessend noch durch den Rahmen. Ggf. benötige ich einen Satz Dashblades... mal schauen, am Besten mit dem Rad mal zum Laden.

Eine weitere Frage: Am woom 4 ist die SRAM X-4 verbaut. Prinzipiell soweit ok, doch leider ist der Schalter für unsere 6-jaehreige Tochter zu schwergängig (Hochschalten (in leichten Gang) geht, aber nicht zurück). Nicht nur, dass der kleine Taster für die Kinderhand zu weit weg (vorne) ist, ebenso ist kann sie selbst neben dem Rad stehend den Taster nicht drücken, da er so schwergängig ist. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit passenden, kindergeeigneten Schaltgriffen. Egal, ob drehgriff, rapidfire, oder was auch immer. Aktuell fährt unsere Tochter 8-fach.

Ist das SRAM x-4 eigentlich von den Abständen her Shimano kompatibel. Könnte ich kurzerhand auf xt bzw xtr umbauen? Wer weiss was?

Danke und lieben Gruss!
Tim


----------



## trifi70 (26. Dezember 2013)

Gripshift gelten als besser bedienbar für Kinderhände, speziell die wertigeren SRAM werden empfohlen. Wenn Du unbedingt auf Shimano umbauen möchtest, musst Du Schaltgriff und Schaltwerk tauschen, Kassette/Kranz und Kette sind kompatibel. SRAM Attack Griffe sind Shimano kompatibel. Die Shimano Revoshift sind nicht sonderlich wertig, deshalb ist der Umbau auf Shimano auch gar nicht nötig. Du könntest besser das SRAM Schaltwerk behalten und einen normalen SRAM(-kompatiblen) Drehgriff verwenden.


----------



## apfelfisch (26. Dezember 2013)

Hi, ja, habe mir gerade die SRAM G8 8-fach angeschaut, die sehen ganz ok aus, weiss aber nicht, wie leichtgängig diese für Kinderhände sind. Ich denke, ich bestell die mal und montiere sie noch in den Ferien, damit der Radspass nicht bald zu Ende ist. Nein, wechseln möchte ich nicht unbedingt, wenn ich auch keine pers. Erfahrung mit SRAM bisher habe. Bin nur etwas enttäuscht, dass sich solche Technik am Kinderrad befindet, dagegen ist meine XTR um so viel leichter. Dank dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apfelfisch (26. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, noch ne Frage. Da trifi70 von hochwertigen SRAM Gripshift Komponenten sprach, sehe ich den G8 nicht ganz in der richtigen Liga. Wenn ich aber nach 8-fach schaue, ist da nicht so viel zu wollen. Alternativ kann auch bei uns die Welt der Gänge bei 7 aufhören (1. Gang ist eh viel zu leicht bei uns hier im Flachland), oder aber der Gang 9 bleibt ungenutzt. Jedoch ist die Frage: Kann ich 9-fach oder 7-fach Komponenten bei 8-fach Gruppe benutzen? Dann würde ich mich wahrscheinlich für den SRAM x.9 entscheiden. Die Komponenten in der 80EUR+ Klasse sind mir fürs Kinderrad etwas zu hochwertig.


----------



## trifi70 (26. Dezember 2013)

Ein X5 mit SRS Technologie und für 8fach sollte gut passen. 9fach passt nicht. Bei 7fach bin ich nicht sicher. Bei Shimano geht es, bei SRAM keine Ahnung.


----------



## apfelfisch (26. Dezember 2013)

möchte nicht dumm sterben: warum geht das mit den 9fach nicht? Haben doch auch ein 1:1 Uebersetzungsverhaeltnis?


----------



## Roelof (27. Dezember 2013)

Der Aabstand zwischen den Ritzeln der Kassette ist unterschiedlich. Vergleiche mal die einzelnen Kasettenspacer...

Was ich mich schon länger Frage ist, ob neues Shimpanso mit Sram kompatibel ist. Hat das schon jmd. versucht? hat ja jetzt beides ein Zugverhältnis von 1:1


----------



## trifi70 (27. Dezember 2013)

Nope, noch nicht mit beschäftigt. Wir bleiben bei den Stoppelhopsern und artverwandten vorerst bei 9fach.


----------



## tobiwankenobi (11. April 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier, bin aber vom Austausch und Niveau begeisterter Leser. Jetzt möchte ich erstmal etwas 'zurückgeben' in Form einer Kurzinfo.
Mein Sohn 3;3 Jahre, 104cm, Schrittlänge 42cm hat heute das 16"WOOM bekommen. Daran, dass ich es selbst am liebsten heute Nacht neben mein Bett stellen würde, kann man sehen: Es ist in allen Belangen super! 
Samstag bestellt & überwiesen, Freitag (also am 5. Werktag) per GLS (liefern nur an Werktagen) passend zu den Ferien bekommen. Dazu
professioneller Mailverkehr mit direkten Antworten zu Zubehörfragen.
Montage nicht der Rede wert.
Ein *großes Fragezeichen* stand ja im Vorfeld- wie bei vielen hier - hinter der *richtigen Größenwahl.* Dazu muss ich sagen: Er konnte früh Laufrad fahren und hat sich die letzten 2 Monate mit einem 12" Puky 'gequält' mit dem er sich in engen Kurven oder bei Ausweichmanövern ablegte, weil die Pedale den Boden berührte. Puky ist jetzt aus dem Familienwortschatz gestrichen. Wir reden nicht mehr drüber.
Die Angaben von WOOM (Homepage sind 110cm und 45cm Innenbeinlänge). Lassen Sie sich davon nicht abschrecken, wenn ihr Kind schon sicher fährt und ähnlich groß ist wie mein Sohn. Er fuhr anfangs etwas zurückhaltend, gewöhnte sich aber innerhalb einer Stunde und fuhr hinterher so als hätte er das Fahhrad schon seit Monaten. Es passt! Big Apple Bereifung war von Haus aus drauf. Ich finde die Klingel super, weil sie direkt an der Bremse sitzt (Klemme, kann man auf den Fotos der Homepage gut erkennen). Apropos Bremsen: Ich hatte Bedenken wegen der V-Brakes - mein Sohn hat sie sofort dosiert eingesetzt. Ich kann aber nicht sagen, wie es wäre, wenn ein Kind die Vorderradbremse anfangs ruckartig bei voller Fahrt anzieht. Sie greift aber knackig. 
So. Bye Bye Islabikes!


----------



## Itekei (11. April 2014)

Woom sind super. Meine Tochter fährt das Woom 1, tolle Qualität. Die V-Brake konnte sie schon vor ihrem dritten Lebensjahr bedienen, Look, Qualität und Gewicht sind klasse. Die Jungs aus Wien lesen hier auch mit und reagieren prompt mit sehr gutem Serviceverständnis.

Irgendwie hat Woom nur ein Problem: die Bikes sind ständig ausverkauft  ich brauche dringend ein Woom 2...


----------



## trolliver (11. April 2014)

Tja, wenn man so will, kam Islas Rückzug vom Kontinent zumindest zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Es gibt neuerdings einige Alternativen wie Woom, Frog, Pepper (mit Abstrichen) und Kania sowieso (nicht vollständig). Dann noch einige Exoten (positiv gemeint). Bye bye Isla...


----------



## tobiwankenobi (11. April 2014)

@ Itekei: Ja seit gestern ausverkauft. Ich würde mal eine nette unterwürfige ;-) Mail schreiben, ob du evtl. eine der Rücksendungen reservieren kannst. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass viele sich auf Grund der Größenentscheidung und dem Wirr-Warr das WOOM 2 und 3 schicken lassen und dann das unpassende direkt zurückschicken (also ich wollte es auch erst so machen).
Wie auch immer, Good Luck!
Zum Bild: Nach der 1. Fahrt mit seinem neuen WOOM direkt nen Mädel an der Angel, ts ts ts. (links 3J., rechts 7.J.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabomania (12. April 2014)

tobiwankenobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier, bin aber vom Austausch und Niveau begeisterter Leser. Jetzt möchte ich erstmal etwas 'zurückgeben' in Form einer Kurzinfo.
> Mein Sohn 3;3 Jahre, 104cm, Schrittlänge 42cm hat heute das 16"WOOM bekommen. Daran, dass ich es selbst am liebsten heute Nacht neben mein Bett stellen würde, kann man sehen: Es ist in allen Belangen super!
> Samstag bestellt & überwiesen, Freitag (also am 5. Werktag) per GLS (liefern nur an Werktagen) passend zu den Ferien bekommen. Dazu
> ...




Bei meiner Tochter hat es auch sofort gepasst!
Am Wochenende wollte Sie direkt Pumtrack fahren.


----------



## tobiwankenobi (12. April 2014)

Jabomania schrieb:


> Bei meiner Tochter hat es auch sofort gepasst!
> Am Wochenende wollte Sie direkt Pumtrack fahren.Anhang anzeigen 285297



Super Foto! Wie ich sehe hast Du die Big Apple draufgelassen. Ich habe mir die Black Jack direkt mitbestellt, weil wir hier in Münster viel Schotter, Hofwege und Naturschutzgebietspfade haben. Habe heute mal genau beobachtet: Mein Sohn bremst mit den drei äußeren Fingern und lässt den Zeigefinger immer am Griff innen liegen. Hab keine Ahnung, ob das optimal ist, aber er wird schon wissen was er tut. Schön zu sehen, dass irgendwo jetzt jemand zur gleichen Zeit auch viel Freude mit seinem neuen WOOM-Bike hat!


----------



## apfelfisch (12. April 2014)

Moin! Kann nur obige Kommentare bestätigen: unsere Tochter (6, 1,20 cm) ist auch total begeistert (woom4). Bei uns stand das Gewicht im Vordergrund, so haben wir die Pucky-Serie verlassen. Die coole Optik haben wir gerne 'mitgenommen'.
Beim WOOM 4 gefällt mir der Schaltgriff überhaupt nicht - ist für Kinder in diesem Alter total ungeeignet (viel zu schwer gängig) und wir haben das in einen GripShift gewechselt. Das Tretlager klingt irgendwie ungesund und 'knallt' recht laut beim Anfahren. Zur Reisetauglichkeit musste noch ein Gepäckträger und Schutzblech hinzu. Ja, sieht nicht mehr so cool aus, aber wird von unserer Tochter nun mehr als vollwertiges Rad akzeptiert. Wünschenswert wäre noch die Möglichkeit einer individuelleren Konfiguration: Die Ritzel hinten sind zu gross, bzw die Kurbel zu klein. Solche Berggänge brauchen wir im Flachland nicht - auch bei starke, Gegenwind.

Tipp: wir haben das woom bike aus einer gescheiterten ebay-Auktion originalverpackt und neu bekommen. Auch ich kann nur sagen: Netter Kontakt, schnelle Lieferung. Prima bike. Unsere Tochter ist glücklich und sie wird echt beneidet.


----------



## Jabomania (12. April 2014)

Meine Tochter hat den BMX Lenker bemängelt.
Musste ich gegen eine light Rizer tauschen!


----------



## Karup (12. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand am Woom 2mal das Kettenblatt oder Ritzel getauscht? 
Mein Sohn tritt mittlerweile wie ne Nähmaschine rein, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es für das 3er Woom mit 104cm nicht doch zu früh ist.
(Zumal das 2er erst 6 Wochen "alt" ist^^)


----------



## trifi70 (12. Juni 2015)

Hab kein Woom, sehe aber im Prinzip 3 Varianten (wenn kein Neukauf eines größeren geplant ist):
1. Kurbel hat geschraubtes Kettenblatt. Kann man gegen größeres tauschen (Lochkreis beachten!). Aber: aufpassen, dass genug Platz an der Kettenstrebe noch ist. Zudem ist dann die Montage der netten Chainrings nicht mehr sinnvoll, da zu klein. Müssten also auch neu, Kette sowieso (da sonst zu kurz): wird etwas teuerer.
2. kleineres Ritzel montieren, falls verfügbar. Dafür prüfen, was da montiert ist (Ausführung, Zähnezahl) und nach Alternativen schauen. Preiswert.
3. Die Luxus-Variante: Sram Automatix Nabe nutzen, 2 Gänge, Spaß garantiert, weil die Klettereigenschaften (bergauf) nicht leiden wie bei Variante 1 und 2. Dürfte am teuersten werden und Du wirst die Nabe selbst einspeichen müssen, mir ist kein fertiges 14" Hinterrad bekannt. Einbaubreite wäre vorab zu prüfen. Hinterbaubreite vom Woom kenne ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karup (12. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank.

Variante 3 reizt mich 
Aber da es wegen der doch recht kurzen Nutzungsdauer vom 2er Woom wenig Sinn macht, wird es Variante 2.
Ist auch am einfachsten, hatte beim Kettenblatt die Kettenringe vergessen ;(


----------



## trifi70 (12. Juni 2015)

Einfach und preiswert, wenn es denn ein kleineres Ritzel gibt. Vl. mal Hersteller befragen oder halt selbst demontieren und Netz durchsuchen nach passendem mit weniger Zähnen.


----------



## nullstein (19. Juni 2015)

@Karup:
Hast du mittlerweile hinten ein kleineres Ritzel verbaut? Unser Sohnemann tritt nun auch deutlich höhere Frequenzen und da macht eine andere Überstzung wohl Sinn.
Hab das HR noch nie ausgebaut, daher weiß ich nicht, ob es sich um ein Standard-SSP Ritzel handelt. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Zur Not muss ich das HR mal ausbauen und nachschauen.


----------



## Diman (20. Juni 2015)

tobiwankenobi schrieb:


> So. Bye Bye Islabikes!


Wieso?


----------



## trolliver (21. Juni 2015)

Diman schrieb:


> Wieso?


Ist doch eigentlich offensichtlich. Der Post, den zitierst, ist ein Jahr alt. Vielleicht langt das als Erklärung. ;-)

Oliver


----------



## drehvial (31. Juli 2015)

Im vergleich zu Isla, Kania, Kubikes waren die Woom immer etwas schwerer, offensichtlich gibt es jetzt auch eine leichtere Version: Supra 4
Auch die Option mit Vollausstattung und das 26" Jugendrad (scheint allerdings rein vom Gewicht her nicht besonders attraktiv) hatte ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## storck-riesen (7. April 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die aktuellen Woom Bikes noch ein Vierkant Innenlager haben?


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2016)

So pauschal kann man das sicher nicht sagen. Zumindest für die wirklich kurzen Kurbeln gibt es doch kaum Alternativen. Vl. mal beim Hersteller nachfragen.

Interessant finde ich, dass ein Woom 2 nur 5,4 kg wiegen soll. Selbst wann man da (leichte) Pedale dazurechnet, ist das Komplettrad doch konkurrenzlos leicht, oder?


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2016)

Moin Trifi

Hm, schon merkwürdig mit dem Gewicht. Andere Quellen reden von deutlich über 6kg (Kania.com und hier, auch mit review, wenn auch englisch). Entweder da hat sich richtig was geändert, oder es ist ein Fehler, hier oder da. Da das ein sensibles Thema ist (oder sind nur wir hier so heiß auf geringe Gewichte?), würde ich das schnell klar stellen.

Bei den richtig kleinen Rädern wäre ich wirklich froh über ein 4kant-Tretlager. die meisten haben ja diese doppelt gebogenen Stahlkurbelwellen mit ungewöhnlichem Pedalgewinde. Kann man mit leben (vor allem in der Kürze der Zeit), aber 4kant ist deutlich besser.


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2016)

Moin moin Oliver 

Ich hatte die Frage eher dahingehend verstanden, ob die Wooms was höherwertiges als 4-Kant hätten. Dass da keine durchgehende Stahlkurbel drinsteckt wie in Scott, Merida und Co. sollte beim Gewicht klar sein.

Wegen dem Gesamtgewicht kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass sich was geändert hat. War ja bei Isla auch ein ziemlicher Sprung um 2013/14 rum. Woher das kommt kann man ohne zu wiegen nur vermuten. Wir hatten doch letztens das Thema mit den Rahmen und wo die herkommen. Bei manchen Bikes stehts halt explizit dabei, bei den kleinen aber nicht (mehr). Möglicherweise (ohne was unterstellen zu wollen) kommen die Rahmen/Gabeln der kleinen Bikes ja nun doch nicht mehr aus Europa, sondern vom Asienband. Und dass bei fixem Kostenrahmen die Roboter dünne Rohre besser schweißen als der Mensch ist ja kein Geheimnis... Immerhin steht selbst bei den kleinsten Rahmenmodellen was von konifizierten Rohren (also mindestens 2).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (7. April 2016)

Hintergrund meiner Frage:

Tochter (7 Jahre) ist auf Woom 5 vom Sohn umgestiegen; Vorjahresmodell mit Kurbellänge 165mm --> also viel zu lang;
ich Woom angeschrieben ob es kürzere Kurbel gibt (NEUE Modelle haben deutlich kürzere); Anwort von Woom Mitarbeiter: " Chef hat mir eine 120mm Kurbel auf den Tisch gelegt, die passt."  ich hatte nach 140 max. 150mm gefragt; also nochmal nachgefragt warum die neuen Kurbeln nicht ans alte Modell passen sollten --> Antwort steht noch aus; deshalb wollte ich wissen, ob die neuen Modelle auch noch Vierkant haben wie die alten


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2016)

Ich habe das leider nicht verfolgt und weiß nicht, ob bei Woom selbst vorher nicht auch etwas von 6,55kg gestanden hat und ob die Angabe "konifizierte Rohre" auch neu ist. Isla hat zumindest auf die meisten Änderungen hingewiesen. Ob der Roboter letztlich in Asien steht oder in der Slowakei... ob das noch so viel ausmacht?

Übrigens lustig zu lesen, wie auch woom in die coaster-brake-Falle getappt ist: in Amiland müssen sie ihre woom2 und 3 mit Rücktrittbremse ausrüsten, ist dort vorgeschrieben.  Wie bei Isla. Übrigens interessant zu sehen, daß Woom offenbar auch schon selbst in Amiland aktiv ist. Die sind das Thema wohl nicht so ganz klein angegangen.


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2016)

@storck-riesen Herrliche Kundeninformation. Manchmal fragt man sich wirklich, was für Typen irgendwo arbeiten und womöglich Kundenkontakt haben...

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wolltest Du eine neue Kurbel kaufen. Sollte Woom das nicht gebacken kriegen, weil die ihre Teile nur komplett montiert am Laos-Rad bekommen (bevor die europäische Farbe aufgepulvert wird), würde ich die Kurbeln von Kania empfehlen. Die sind günstig und, wenn man dem Forum glauben kann, gut.


----------



## Roelof (7. April 2016)

Woom hat den Firmensitz quasi ums Eck bei mir. Soll ich dort bei Gelegenheit mal vorbei schauen, und fragen, ob ich mir die Bikes und die Firma abschauen darf? Kamera und diverse Waagen sind ja vorhanden...


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2016)

Wäre klasse! Mit Helm und Action-Cam. 

Wenn man übrigens bei Womm von deutsch auf englisch wechselt, ist die Rücktrittbremse auch im Text erwähnt. Allerdings ändert sich das angegebene Gewicht nicht...


----------



## storck-riesen (7. April 2016)

Richtig, ich wollte eine "Original" Woom Kurbel, da das KB und die Schutzringe da ganz normal verschraubt sind. Bei der Kania ist das ja ein festes KB und vernietete Schutzringe (hab gerade eine 114mm Kurbel von denen gekauft).


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2016)

Nochmal zu Kania: wenn du auf der Shift'n'Grow-Seite schaust, steht dort unten auch die Möglichkeit, eine solche Kurbel OHNE Kettenblätter zu erwerben, die sind also nicht genietet. Preis auf Anfrage...


----------



## LemonLipstick (7. April 2016)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Hintergrund meiner Frage:
> 
> Tochter (7 Jahre) ist auf Woom 5 vom Sohn umgestiegen; Vorjahresmodell mit Kurbellänge 165mm --> also viel zu lang;
> ich Woom angeschrieben ob es kürzere Kurbel gibt (NEUE Modelle haben deutlich kürzere); Anwort von Woom Mitarbeiter: " Chef hat mir eine 120mm Kurbel auf den Tisch gelegt, die passt."  ich hatte nach 140 max. 150mm gefragt; also nochmal nachgefragt warum die neuen Kurbeln nicht ans alte Modell passen sollten --> Antwort steht noch aus; deshalb wollte ich wissen, ob die neuen Modelle auch noch Vierkant haben wie die alten



wir hatten das problem auch mit der zu langen kurbel bei einem supra5 im verein. die kurbel wurde kostenlos auf eine 140er getauscht.

falls jemand von euch bei woom nicht weiterkommt kann ich das gerne für euch erledigen. ich kenne die eigentümer sehr gut. ihre jungs sind bei uns im verein.

lg, michael.


----------



## storck-riesen (7. April 2016)

Habe gerade Nachricht von Woom bekommen. Eine 130mm Kurbel könnten sie mir jetzt anbieten. Aber keine 140 oder 150mm nach der ich gefragt habe und auch keine Aussage, ob die Kurbeln vom neuen Modell ans alte passen. Hab jetzt nochmal nachgefragt.

@LemonLipstick: Falls ich selbst nicht weiter komme, würde ich auf dein Angebot zurückkommen.

Also wer eine 130mm Kurbel für sein Woom braucht ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (7. April 2016)

so habe jetzt wieder Antwort von Woom:

" ... ich habe jetzt von einem Woom 5 (2015) abgeschraubt. Diese hat 140mm. Diese müsste auf dein Modell passen.
Die Kurbeln der ganz neuen Räder (2016) passen nicht auf die alten Modelle. 
Mein Chef meinte, dass du kannst die Kurbel für xx € haben, wenn du uns deine alte zurückschickst. Ansonsten hatten wir die Kurbeln damals für 50€ im Onlineshop - als es diese noch als Ersatzteil zu erwerben gab."

Warum die neuen nicht passen wurde immer noch nicht erklärt.
Das es Kurbeln einzeln gab ist an mir vorbei gegangen, obwohl ich da immer mal reingeschaut habe. Ansonsten hätte ich da längst eine bestellt.
Ich hätte die alte Kurbel ja schon gerne behalten, aber was solls.


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2016)

Auf der Internetseite steht auch nicht mehr viel über die Produktion. Kann man sich denken, warum sie eine Kurbel von einem Komplettrad abschrauben müssen - und vor allem, warum sie die andere dann zurück brauchen.

Nicht falsch verstehen: ich habe in der heutigen Zeit wenig dagegen, wenn ein Unternehmen in Fernost produzieren läßt. Geht oftmals kaum anders, für Newcomer schon gar nicht. Aber sich hehre Grundsätze auf die Fahnen schreiben und diese dann nicht weiter transparent machen sowie merkwürdige Praktiken offenbaren... das stößt mir auf.

Na ja, Hauptsache, du bekommst deine 140mm-Kurbel. Warum die neuen nicht auf die alten Innenlager passen? Anderes System (Isis, HT II ...) oder unterschiedliche Lagerwellenlänge.


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2016)

Ich vermute, es liegt an der Kröpfung resp. Innenlagerlänge. Kann aber natürlich auch sein, sie benutzen bei den längeren Kurbeln ISIS. HT II kann ich kaum glauben.

Irgendein Kunde bekommt dann ein aktuelles Rad mit alter Kurbel oder wie?  

Zum Thema Transparenz und Herstellungsland würde ich ja doch gerne mal nachhaken... aber lassen wir das. Die Welt ist global(isiert) und der Markt sehr dynamisch. Und, trolliver, gerade am Anfang macht es IMHO Sinn, den Lieferanten "um die Ecke" zu haben. Wenns denn läuft und die geforderten Abnahmemengen der Asiaten erreicht werden... dann schwenkt man halt um. Woom war von Anfang an etwas anders aufgezogen. Und glaubt man den Amazon-Rezis, dann gibt es Isla oder Kania oder Kubikes gar nicht...


----------



## storck-riesen (7. April 2016)

Wegen des Q Faktor passen die neuen Kurbeln nicht an die alten Modelle. Wahrscheinlich sind dann die Kettenstreben bei den neuen Modellen enger zusammen, respektive weniger Reifenfreiheit. Also Thema geklärt, wenn man lange genug bohrt.


----------



## Brawler (7. April 2016)

Ich hab am Bikefestival in Wien letztes Wochenende kurz mit dem Hersteller gesprochen.
Woom verbaut am Woom2 seit diesem Jahr eigens produzierte Kurbeln - laut seiner Aussage ist das Fahrrad jetzt endgültig so, wie sie sich das vorgestellt haben.
Die neuen Kurbeln sind soweit ich gesehen hab, noch nicht auf den Produktfotos auf der Website.

Hier mal ein Foto einer aktuellen Kurbel an einem Woom 2.




Schön schlank, nicht so schön, dass die Oberfläche jetzt nicht mehr zum Bash passt.
Zum Gewicht kann ich jetzt leider nichts sagen, ist das Woom einer Freundin und ich hab keinen direkten Zugriff darauf.
Seit der 1. Generation hat sich aber auch die Stütze, respektive Halterung des Sattels geändert.
Die ist jetzt in die Stütze integriert und aus Kunststoff, spart also zusätzlich Gewicht ein.
Für uns Bastler wichtig: Stütze und Sattel sind jetzt eine Einheit - Austausch gegen einen handelsüblichen Sattel nicht mehr ohne weiteres möglich!

Edit:
Gerade gesehen - neue Produktbilder auf der Website, dort ist die neue Kurbel jetzt auch abgebildet.
Neu ist glaub ich auch die Vorbaueinheit.


----------



## giant_r (8. April 2016)

mich wuerde schon interressieren, ob die gewichte beim woom 2 und 3 stimmen, den bei chrom-moly gabel und dem verbauten bmx lastigen lenker muessen irgendwo anders ja super leichte teile verbaut sein um auf die angegebenen gewichte zu kommen. wenn sie stimmen sind die aufgerufenen preise mehr als fair.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (8. April 2016)

Ich glaube, "brawler" muss mal eine Hängewaage mit zur Freundin mit dem Woom 2 nehmen und das da dran hängen. 

Viel Potential steckt im Rahmen. Welcher Hersteller verbaut denn konifizierte Rohre im Kinderrad? Dafür gibt es doch gar keine Standardrohrsätze. Möglicherweise reichen die Stückzahlen jetzt für die kostengünstige Produktion dieser in extra kurzer Länge für die Kinderräder.


----------



## trolliver (8. April 2016)

Keine Ahnung, wieviel das ausmacht. Allerdings wird die Produktion auch immer variabler. Möglicherweise reicht ein Knopfdruck für eine neue Standardlänge sowie den Konifizierungsgrad. In ein paar Jahren kommt ohnehin alles nur noch aus dem Drucker. Dann ist der Materialaufwand auch nicht mehr so hoch.

Warten wir doch auf unseren Moderator mit seiner Spionwaage. ;-))


----------



## chris_sta (13. April 2016)

mein nachbar hat das aktuelle 4er, was mich da stört wäre; das der schaltarm so lang ist und das die kette bei starker erschütterung bodenkontakt hat (kann man auch mit dem finger auf kontakt drücken. finde es auch sehr filigran von der optik her.


----------



## Dkjunior89 (19. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
Meine Tochter (4 Jahre) fährt ein 2015er Woom 3.
Ich würde die Übersetzung gerne etwas ändern da sie sich bei Bergen sehr schwer tut. Was ich gut nachvollziehen kann bei 34/14.. 
Da die Kurbel einen 110 Lochkreis hat , gibt es dafür kein kleineres Kettenblatt. 
Und bei den Freilaufritzeln ist 20 das größte  was ich gefunden habe ( falls dieses passt) 
Ich habe bei woom angefragt ,aber die haben keine Alternative Kurbel mit einem Kleinerem Blatt. ( Die neuen passen ja nicht). 
Kennt jemand eine Kurbel  in Kindergröße  für ein ca. 24er Kettenblatt, oder kann ich die Übersetzung anders Bergfreundlich machen. 
Hatte dieses Problem schon jemand, oder haben eure Kinder alle stahl Oberschenkel ?? 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Fisch123 (19. April 2016)

du willst 10 zähne weniger? Pfffff, ne so was habe ich noch nicht gesehen, macht auch keiner.
Bei LK 110 ist das kleinste was ich mal hatte 32


----------



## Fisch123 (19. April 2016)

Dkjunior89 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei woom angefragt ,aber die haben keine Alternative Kurbel mit einem Kleinerem Blatt. ( Die neuen passen ja nicht).


Warum sollten die nicht passen? anderes Innenlager dazu und gut is.


----------



## kc85 (19. April 2016)

Sehe ich auch so.

kc85


----------



## Fisch123 (19. April 2016)

Na ja, von Woom hat man ja diletantische Sachen gehört!
Frag doch einfach mal bei:

*KANIA*BIKES | Jürgen Fischer | Raiffeisenstraße 12 | D-72127 Kusterdingen | Tel: (+49) 7071–339 87 | Fax: (+49) 7071–369 812 | [email protected]

http://www.kaniabikes.eu/bikes/sixteen.php

das müsste doch auch passen, Hr. Fischer ist sehr nett und hat meist ein offenes Ohr, die Kurbel vom sixteen hat er bestimmt da.


----------



## drehvial (19. April 2016)

34:14 entspricht einer Entfaltung (und nur das sollte die Referenz sein, Übersetzungsverhältnisse zu vergleichen macht bei unterschiedlichen Radgrößen keinen Sinn) von 3,23m 34:20 entspricht 2,26m.
Umgerechnet auf 26 Zoll (54-559) entspricht das 34:22 bzw. 34:32...
Mit 34:20 sollte Deine Tochter also überall raufkommen (zumindest jeden Hügel, der für ihr Alter Sinn macht), ich halte das aber schon grenzwertig: mehr als 8, 9 km/h geht dann in der Ebene bei der Übersetzung nicht mehr (schon für 11 km/h müsste sie konstant eine Kadenz von 85 fahren).
Die Alternative, die mir einfallen würde: auf Automatix aufrüsten.


----------



## Dkjunior89 (19. April 2016)

Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Das mit den 10 Zähnen weniger war nicht fest ,es können auch mehr sein wenn es denn passt.



drehvial schrieb:


> 34:14 entspricht einer Entfaltung (und nur das sollte die Referenz sein, Übersetzungsverhältnisse zu vergleichen macht bei unterschiedlichen Radgrößen keinen Sinn) von 3,23m 34:20 entspricht 2,26m.
> Umgerechnet auf 26 Zoll (54-559) entspricht das 34:22 bzw. 34:32...
> Mit 34:20 sollte Deine Tochter also überall raufkommen (zumindest jeden Hügel, der für ihr Alter Sinn macht), ich halte das aber schon grenzwertig: mehr als 8, 9 km/h geht dann in der Ebene bei der Übersetzung nicht mehr (schon für 11 km/h müsste sie konstant eine Kadenz von 85 fahren).
> Die Alternative, die mir einfallen würde: auf Automatix aufrüsten.



Ich habe von diesen Übersetzungsverhältnissen noch keine Ahnung, ich lese mich da noch rein. 
Ich weiß nur das ich selber auch immer schon lieber schnell als kräftig getreten habe. (Auch als Kind laut Aussage meiner Mama ;-) ) 
Und das mit dem jeden Hügel der für ihr alter Sinn macht.
In der Beziehung ist sie echt komisch. Sie würde am liebsten ga nish in der Ebene Fahren, dafür nur Berg hoch. Es scheint ihr Spaß zu machen. Daher der Gedanke, einen relativ großen Sprung zu machen. Wie gesagt in der Ebene muss es nicht schnell sein, nur Berg hoch muss es gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (19. April 2016)

Naja ich habe mir die neuen mal angeschaut da sind viele loesungen von 2015 auf 16 signifikant schlechter geworden. Hier wurde ganz klar an der kostenschraube zuungunsten der qualitaet gedreht. Ich sage nur stuersatz und vorbau


----------



## storck-riesen (20. April 2016)

Am Montag kam eine Lieferung aus Österreich: mal schauen ob sie passt?

Kurbellänge 140mm


----------



## trolliver (21. April 2016)

Sieht aus wie eine gekürzte Shimanokurbel älteren Jahrgangs... (ist ja nicht schlecht).


----------



## trifi70 (22. April 2016)

Moment, ich denke das ist die Woom "Orischinoal"


----------



## trolliver (22. April 2016)

Ich sach ja nur wie es für mich aussieht... ;-))

Zudem können die ja original sein, wenn Woom sie gekürzt in die Linie einfließen läßt. ach, was weiß ich... ;-)))


----------



## nullstein (4. Juni 2016)

Wir stehen grade vor dem Wechsel von 14" auf 16". Da Junior mit seinem Woom 2 sehr glücklich ist, wollten wir ein Woom 3. Aber die aktuelle Situation ist ja sehr bescheiden und warum haben sie die Übersetzung so niedrig gewählt? 25/16? Führt zu einer 85er Frequenz für 10km/h. Finde ich eher weniger geeignet. Oder was sagt ihr?


----------



## joglo (5. Juni 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> Wir stehen grade vor dem Wechsel von 14" auf 16". Da Junior mit seinem Woom 2 sehr glücklich ist, wollten wir ein Woom 3. Aber die aktuelle Situation ist ja sehr bescheiden und warum haben sie die Übersetzung so niedrig gewählt? 25/16? Führt zu einer 85er Frequenz für 10km/h. Finde ich eher weniger geeignet. Oder was sagt ihr?



Hi wir haben ein Woom 3, genaues Modelljahr kann ich nicht sagen, da gebraucht aufgetrieben, schätze mal 2013 oder 14. Das hat noch eine 34/16 Übersetzung die allerdings Anstiege schwierig macht.
War eben auf der Woom Webpage, das Lifestyle-Pic wo das Mädchen das Woom3 fährt zeigt noch die Variante die wir haben, mit BigApple, anderen Vorbau, älteren Bremsen und eindeutig größeren Kettenblatt.

Im Allgemeinen finde ich, im Gegensatz zur hier öfters gepflegten Meinung, das Woom aber gut gemacht und empfehlenswert.
Durch die BMX-Style Geometrie passt das Woom 3 auch recht lange, andere Kids sind da aus den 16er wie Cube, nur um mal ein Bsp. zu nennen, schon rausgewachsen.


----------



## nullstein (6. Juni 2016)

@joglo:
Wie gesagt, ich finde die Woom eigentlich sehr schön. Ich finde die aufrechte Position für Kinder besser. Aber die aktuelle Übersetzung ist einfach mal Käse. Und gebraucht sind die Teile schwer zu bekommen und die Leute auf eBay zahlen für 2,5 Jahre alte Bikes und abgelutschter Kette inkl Versand den NP.
Daher wird es jetzt wohl ein Kubikes 16


----------



## Diman (6. Juni 2016)

Kubikes sind top. Das 16er hat mich bis auf Kleinigkeiten überzeugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuiltForSpeed (8. Juni 2016)

andy2 schrieb:


> Naja ich habe mir die neuen mal angeschaut da sind viele loesungen von 2015 auf 16 signifikant schlechter geworden. Hier wurde ganz klar an der kostenschraube zuungunsten der qualitaet gedreht. Ich sage nur stuersatz und vorbau



Hallo, ich kann die Aussage leider nur bestätigen, nach dem Woom 1 und 2 aus 2015 habe ich diese Jahr aus Überzeugung auch das Woom 3 2016 gekauft. Keine industrielagerten Naben mehr, Rahmen schlecht verarbeitet, Lackierung lieblos und vor allem auch kein A-Headset-Vorbau mehr. Die Liste ist noch länger.
Aber kann mir jemand verraten wie ich den Steuersatz, ohne ihn mit einer Hilfsvorrichtung vorzuspannen und dann den Vorbau wieder draufzusetzen, einstellen kann? Sowas habe ich echt noch nie gesehen. Bei einem Kinderrad schon übel, aber die Kombi wird auch auch bei den Jugendrädern verbaut...


----------



## andy2 (8. Juni 2016)

Ich kenne das jetzt wollen sie endlich mal geld verdienen da wird dann einfach an der kostenschraube gedreht sehr kurzsichtig


----------



## wolfsgut (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo, ich habe meiner kleinen das Supra 5 gekauft und bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden.
Da funzt das gebrauchte Isla 24 vom Bruder viel besser.
Die Bremsen sind nicht gut bzw. für unsere Zwecke nicht zu gebrauchen.
Der Steuersatz ist auch nicht wirklich fest zu kriegen, nach jeder Tour wackelt der Schaft ein wenig.
Die Hinterradnabe macht komische geräusche und läuft nicht rund.
Die Pedalen sind  rutschig.
Die Schaltung lief auch nicht rund, was aber behoben wurde.
Nun heute die Nachricht von WOOM das der Carbonlenker gegen ein Alulenker ausgetauscht werden muß, da er die internen Test nicht bestanden hat ????  Seltsam ....
Ich werde wohl die 90 Tage Zufriedenheitsgarantie in Anspruch nehmen und das Bike zurücksenden. 
Schade, da habe ich ein wenig mehr erwartet.

Grüße aus der Eifel


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (8. Juni 2016)

Hi wolfsgut, ich habe das Woom 3 nur behalten da es bereits "fest" für Ostern eingeplant war und auf die Schnelle adäquater Ersatz nicht zu beschaffen war. Da meine Kleine unheimlich glücklich mit dem Rad, vor allem der Farbe , ist kam ein Zurücksenden nicht in Frage. Zudem rechne ich mit einer Nutzungsdauer von höchstens 1-2 Jahre, denke nächstes Jahr gibt es bereits wieder ein neues Bike, sie wächst einfach zu schnell. Mit einigen neuen Teilen ist das Rad nun auch benutzbar.
Ich bezweifele stark, dass das nächste Bike wieder ein Woom wird, außer die Jungs finden zu ihrer ursprünglichen Philosophie zurück. Die "alten" Bikes sind wirklich top, in der Qualität würde ich die immer wieder kaufen.
Ich würde dir raten das 2016-er Supra zurückzuschicken, diese Taiwan-Qualität (es gibt auch vernünftige) ist den Preis nicht wert.


----------



## trolliver (8. Juni 2016)

Überrascht mich alles nicht wirklich...


----------



## trifi70 (14. Juni 2016)

Wenn man bedenkt wie sie angefangen haben... mit Förderpreis... und nun dies. Bedenklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (15. Juni 2016)

Es war von Beginn an zu "laut", daher war ich sofort skeptisch. Es gibt nix Gutes, außer man tut es.


----------



## Flo_Odw. (24. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es was neues zu den 2016er woom bikes? Möchte meinen Junior vom Kokua jumper auf 16" Pedalerie hiefen.
Bin vom Gewicht mehr als begeistert. Mich stört auch nicht, dass der Steuersatz nicht so hochwertig ist wie der eines DH-Radls.
Ist die Übersetzung 25/16 mit nem 16" Reifen ausreichend? Klingt recht kurz mit der Entfaltung von 1,5, wahrscheinlich aber besser als überall schieben. 
Das KUbikes 16 basic wiegt 300g mehr und kostet 30€ mehr als das woom 3. Warum trotzdem das KUbikes nehmen?


----------



## otzbiker (25. August 2016)

Das mit dem Preis erledigt sich schon bald. Ich habe heute von Woom folgende E-Mail erhalten.

*"Kleine Kundgabe für Eure Planung:
*
wir werden am 5. September den Verkaufspreis des Woom 3 (16") von 299€ auf 329€ und den Preis des Woom 5 (24") von 399€ auf 449€ erhöhen. Alle anderen Preise bleiben bis auf weiteres unverändert.

Falls Ihr plant eines dieser beiden Räder zu erwerben, könnt ihr euch bis zum 5. September das Rad noch zum alten Preis in unserem Webshop sichern."

Ich habe meiner 3,5 Jahre alten Tochter allerdings vor Kurzem ein KUBikes 16 gekauft. Das war im Gegensatz zum Woom kurzfristig verfügbar und konnte bei einem Händler in vertretbarer Entfernung Probe gefahren werden. Blind wollte ich das Rad nicht kaufen, weil mich die Eltern von Kindern mit 16" Puky Rädern etwas verunsichert hatten, ob meiner Tochter ein 16" Rad passt. Aber meine Tochter kommt problemlos mit dem KUBike zurecht.


----------



## Ann (25. August 2016)

Der Preisvergleich zum Verhältnis vom Gewicht stimmt glaub eh nicht, denn das Kubike ist mit Pedalen, das Woom ohne und vom Versand ist Woom auch teurer. Was an den 2016er Modellen nicht mehr stimmt wurde ja ausführlich hier geschrieben. Meine Wahl wäre auch das Kubike, sehe da viel mehr Vorteile und Qualitätsunterschiede, daß mich selbst 50 Euro mehr nicht stören würden


----------



## Flo_Odw. (28. August 2016)

Ich denke, dass es das KUbike wird. Die Meinungen sind da ja doch sehr deutlich. Danke euch.


----------



## Ekke76 (5. März 2017)

Gibt es denn jüngere Erfahrungen mit dem Woom 3? Hatten uns das heute beim Händler mal angeschaut, und auf den ersten Blick auch für gut befunden. Nachdem was man hier im Forum so liest, bin ich dann doch wieder beim Islabike CNOC16 bzw. KUBike16.

Danke für eure Hinweise und Kommentare.


----------



## Itekei (5. März 2017)

Unser Woom 3 ist schon ein Jahr alt, soweit alles prima, meine Tochter fährt sehr gerne und sicher damit. Lediglich die Bremsen kamen total schleifend/zupackend an, das musste ich nachstellen.


----------



## Beppe (1. April 2017)

Vorzeitiger Besuch vom Osterhasen


----------



## schwarzerRitter (4. April 2017)

Muss mich an "meinem" Thread auch wieder mal beteiligen 

Kann mir wer bitte ein paar Fragen zur aktuellen 130mm Kurbel des 5er Modells (24 Zoll) beantworten:
-ist das 29er Kettenblatt fix mit dem Spider verbunden oder kann man das austauschen (das "integriert" im Bild irritiert mich etwas)?
-wenn austauschbar, welcher Lochkreisdurchmesser? (zB gegen ein 28er Narrow Wide)
-Gewicht?

Speziell der geringe Q-Faktor von nur 138mm gegenüber zB den 170mm der vpace finde ich gut.


----------



## der_lockere (4. April 2017)

Gibt es die Kurbel als Ersatzteil? Auf deren Seite finde ich mal nix ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (16. April 2017)

Kann man beim woom 5 breitere reifen aufziehen, so 2,0er z. B.?
Wir stehen gerade vor der Entscheidung Kania 24 oder woom5


----------



## joglo (9. Mai 2017)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Kann mir wer bitte ein paar Fragen zur aktuellen 130mm Kurbel des 5er Modells (24 Zoll) beantworten:
> -ist das 29er Kettenblatt fix mit dem Spider verbunden oder kann man das austauschen (das "integriert" im Bild irritiert mich etwas)?
> -wenn austauschbar, welcher Lochkreisdurchmesser? (zB gegen ein 28er Narrow Wide)
> -Gewicht?



Hi,
ich habe jetzt eine 150mm Kurbel (die eigentlich beim Woom6 verbaut wird):
Das Kettenblatt ist wie erwartet mit der Kurbel fest verbunden (einen Spider oder Kurbelarme gibt es ja überhaupt nicht). Es sieht ähnlich aus wie z.B. bei den Kania-Kurbeln mit einem Blatt https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-14-zoller/kurbel-1-fach/73?c=45, oder auch der Kurbel die bei einem Cannondale Trail 24 verbaut war.
Das Kettenblatt hat 29 Zähne (passt meiner Meinung nach perfekt für eine 11-32 Kassette beim 24er).
An dem Kettenblatt ist ein Kettenschutz (nur außen) montiert.
Die Kurbel hat 449g laut meiner Waage.
Der Q-Faktor ist klein (könnte je nach Tretlager bei anderen Rahmen auch knapp werden).

Insgesamt gefällt mir die Kurbel gut! Verarbeitung und finish ist top. Es sieht eben sehr viel besser als z.B bei den Kania Kurbeln aus, und ich wage zu bezweifeln ob gekürzte, hochwertige Kurbel und separates KB sehr viel vorteilhafter sind (bzgl. Gewicht und Aufwand).

Anbei ein paar Bilder (letzte Bild zeigt zum Vgl. eine Cannondale Kurbel)


----------



## Karup (16. August 2017)

Eine Frage zum Sram grip shift sx4, welcher am Woom4 verbaut ist.

Kann man den irgendwie leichter drehbar machen?
Oder gegen einen anderen austauschen?

Edit:
Habe die Frage in dem allgemeinen Schaltung-Forum nochmal gestellt


----------



## Roelof (17. August 2017)

Karup schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Sram grip shift sx4, welcher am Woom4 verbaut ist.
> 
> Kann man den irgendwie leichter drehbar machen?
> Oder gegen einen anderen austauschen?
> ...



Doppelpost - bitte dort weiter diskutieren:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sra...ngiger-machen-kinderrad.854073/#post-14728233


----------



## joglo (17. August 2017)

dann poste ich halt mal wieder was für diesen Thread. 
Kein Erfahrungsbericht oder Tuningresultat, sondern nur der Hinweis das ich neulich erfreut war zu sehen das REWE auch mal Gewinnspiele mit interessanten Preisen anbietet. Aktuell gibt es hier: https://www.rewe-grossstadt-indianer.de/gewinn.php 33 Wooom Kinderbikes in Größe nach Wahl zu gewinnen. Vlt. hat ja jemand Glück.


----------



## Bastian_77 (28. August 2017)

Mal ne Frage an die Woom 3 Besitzer, was passt da so an breiteren Reifen rein ? Finde das Easy Rider Beter 16" Trail mit den 2,75er reifen ja cool, aber auch teuer und schwer lieferbar ....


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (13. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich baue gerade für mein Patenkind ein neues 24Zoll Bike auf. Ich suche dafür ein Woom 24 Zoll Hinterrad. Falls einer etwas anbieten kann gerne. Als zweiten Punkt möchte ich Euch fragen ob die Nabe hinten das Maß135mm hat? Hintergrund ich habe ein Woom Vorderrad und hätte gerne das HR. in der gleichen Optik. Das Bike selber ist ein 24 Zoll Maxx Flashmaxx
Über eine kurze Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen. 
Grüße und vorab vielen lieben Dank


----------



## St-Pedali (13. Dezember 2019)

DIE ZEIT enthüllt, dass WOOM in Kambodscha unter fragwürdigen Bedingungen produzieren lässt.





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Und hier die Antwort des Woom-Chefs:






						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				





Meinungen?


----------



## joglo (14. Dezember 2019)

St-Pedali schrieb:


> DIE ZEIT enthüllt, dass WOOM in Kambodscha unter fragwürdigen Bedingungen produzieren lässt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, ich fand die Berichterstattung ganz interessant und wollte das hier auch schon posten.

Ehrlich gesagt, ist jetzt Woom bei mir deshalb nicht in Ungnade gefallen, weil meiner Meinung nach ein so kleiner Hersteller wahrscheinlich nicht die Möglichkeit hat die Arbeitswelt und Bedingungen bei der Produktion in Billiglohnländern aktiv zu verändern.
Sicher, die Motivation das Best-Mögliche zu erzielen und nicht einfach über alles hinwegzusehen sondern Missstände anzusprechen - immerhin sind ja auch Woom Mitarbeiter ab und zu vor Ort - erwarte ich schon.

Aber immerhin hatte Woom den Mumm sich nach den ersten Bericht der Zeit für eine Stellungnahme zu melden und zu erklären.

Und warum Woom jetzt mehr kritisiert werden sollte als Cube oder Bulls, die auch im gleichen Betrieb, oder zig andere große Marken die unter bestimmt ähnlichen Bedingungen produzieren lassen erschließt sich mir nicht.
Den Durchschnittskäufer sind ja Woom-Bikes eh schon zu teuer. Höhere Anforderungen bei der Produktion würden die Räder sicher auch teurer machen.
Leider wird ja sowas schon an der Fleischtheke von vielen nicht honoriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afru (14. Dezember 2019)

Danke für den Bericht, gibt es überhaupt noch Hersteller die Ihre Rahmen in der EU fertigen lassen?
Early Rider war mal so aber heute weiß das auch keiner 
Wäre schon bereit mehr dafür zu zahlen


----------



## St-Pedali (15. Dezember 2019)

Wer baut wo? Und unter welchen Bedingungen? Ein weites Feld. Für Produzenten von Kinderrädern mit ihren geringeren Stückzahlen und speziellen Anforderungenm ist die Wahl des Produktionsortes sicherlich besonders schwierig. Und deutsche Volumenhersteller wie Cube und Bulls mit der mächtigen ZEG im Rücken werden aus meiner Sicht völlig zu Recht kritisiert, wenn die Verhältnissen in asiatischen Fabriken bedenklich sind. Vielleicht braucht auch die Fahradbranche eine Art Label wie "aus fairer Produktion" oder so. 

Frage: In welchen Ländern außerhalb Asiens werden denn Alurahmen in nennenswerter Stückzahl hergestellt? Ich meine, dass möglicherweise in Ost-Europa ein paar Fabriken produzieren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## anotherone (15. Dezember 2019)

St-Pedali schrieb:


> Wer baut wo? Und unter welchen Bedingungen? Ein weites Feld. Für Produzenten von Kinderrädern mit ihren geringeren Stückzahlen und speziellen Anforderungenm ist die Wahl des Produktionsortes sicherlich besonders schwierig. Und deutsche Volumenhersteller wie Cube und Bulls mit der mächtigen ZEG im Rücken werden aus meiner Sicht völlig zu Recht kritisiert, wenn die Verhältnissen in asiatischen Fabriken bedenklich sind. Vielleicht braucht auch die Fahradbranche eine Art Label wie "aus fairer Produktion" oder so.
> 
> Frage: In welchen Ländern außerhalb Asiens werden denn Alurahmen in nennenswerter Stückzahl hergestellt? Ich meine, dass möglicherweise in Ost-Europa ein paar Fabriken produzieren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.



in der osteuropäischen EU hat es keine nennenswerte Massenfertigung von Radrahmen, das lohnt heute aufgrund der Lohnkosten nimmer


----------



## mwcycles (15. Dezember 2019)

St-Pedali schrieb:


> Frage: In welchen Ländern außerhalb Asiens werden denn Alurahmen in nennenswerter Stückzahl hergestellt? Ich meine, dass möglicherweise in Ost-Europa ein paar Fabriken produzieren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


Warum die Frage "ausserhalb Asiens"? Von Bangladesh und Kambodscha einerseits zu Südkorea und Japan andererseits gibt es ein weites Spektrum... Es ist durchaus möglich, unter guten Bedingungen in Asien zu produzieren, ebenso sind die Arbeitsbedingungen in so manchem osteuropäischem Land auch alles andere als ideal. Taïwan, wo immer noch viele Fahrräder hergestellt werden, ist alles andere al ein Billiglohnland. Daher lassen selbst die dortigen Hersteller mittlerweile in Vietnam oder Kambodscha ihre billigeren Modelle fertigen. Auch China wird mittlerweile zu teuer...


----------



## joglo (16. Dezember 2019)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Muss mich an "meinem" Thread auch wieder mal beteiligen
> 
> Kann mir wer bitte ein paar Fragen zur aktuellen 130mm Kurbel des 5er Modells (24 Zoll) beantworten:
> -ist das 29er Kettenblatt fix mit dem Spider verbunden oder kann man das austauschen (das "integriert" im Bild irritiert mich etwas)?
> ...


hi, ich hab eine Woom-Kurbel wie in dem Bild von Dir gezeigt, bei einem anderen Aufbau verbaut und finde die auch sehr gut gemacht.
Das Kettenblatt ist allerdings fester Bestandteil, d.h. der "Spider" ist auf die Kurbel gepresst und hat auch gleich Kettenblattzähne.
Außer das es kein NW ist, finde ich das aber nicht so tragisch (vom Verschleiß her kriegen das Kids eh nicht so schnell kaputt).
Gewicht meiner 150mm Kurbel ist 449g (da man ja dann kein zusätzliches KB braucht, ist das sehr schwierig zu unterbieten). Q-Faktor ist in der Tat auch top.

Soweit, vlt. jetzt besser wieder zurück zur Kambodscha Diskussion


----------



## ICON82 (31. Dezember 2019)

Kambodscha hin oder her. Viele der renommierten Marken lassen in Fernost produzieren.
Mein Sohn hat das Woom 4. Optik fand er nicht so gut aber mittlerweile geht er ab wie ein Zäpfchen. Wir mussten nur die weniger guten V-Brakes ersetzen. Habe von einem alten Rad die Magura HS33 verbaut. Sowas müsste ab Werk verbaut sein. Er freut sich total über die Bremskraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samilio (8. Januar 2020)

Woom Off: Hat jemand die neuen "Off" Räder schon in natura gesehen? Meinungen?

Für meine Jungs stehen dieses Jahr wohl drei neue Bikes an


----------



## Pilatus (8. Januar 2020)

mein Sohn ist glücklich mit dem 20" OFF4.
super leicht und der Umstieg vom 16" Canyon war kein Problem.


----------



## Ery (8. Januar 2020)

Meine zwei "großen" erfreuen sich seit Weihnachten an einem Off 5 und einem Off 6. Dank hier noch an 
Mathiasfux für seinen Entscheidungshilfe Kinderfahrrad Beitrag.
Sind nach den ersten kurzen Ausfahrten (wetterbedingt) sehr zufrieden. Hatten vorher zwei Kellys Räder
und allein der Gewichtsunterschied ist immens wenn die Zwerge ihr Rad mal selber die Treppe vom Fahrradkeller
hoch tragen müssen. Verarbeitungstechnisch macht alles einen guten soliden Eindruck. 
Evtl. kommt Richtung Sommer noch ein 4er ins Haus damit der Kleinste dann auch mithalten kann. Der radelt gerade auf
einem Cube 160 rum und ist noch 8cm zu klein für das vom Hersteller angegebene Mindestmaß. Mal probefahren noch.
Muss aber auch sagen das ich zuerst leicht verwundert war das auf dem Karton designed in Vienna und made in Cambodia
draufsteht. Aber wie schon an anderer Stelle beschrieben findet man kaum einen Hersteller der nicht in Fernost versucht so günstig
wie möglich zu produzieren.


----------



## CrossStart (3. April 2020)

Wir haben vor 8 Wochen ein Woom 5 gekauft. Die Größenangaben sind Richtwerte. Das Kind war da 122cm gross, hat aber lange Beine. Passt jetzt ganz gut. Die Offs habe ich mir auch angeschaut, hab aber keine signifikanten Vorteile gegenüber dem normale 5er gesehen. Schon die normalen lassen das Kind auf Feld- und Waldwegen ganz gut rollen. Carbongabel und Scheibenbremse sind bei einem 6jährigen Kind für uns kein Muss. Felgenbremsen und Stahlgabel tuns auch. 

Den Mehrpreis von 300€ Stecken wir in Zubehör (Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger, Licht) und ordentliche Kleidung.

Wenns dann irgendwann mal ein richtiges 26er wird, kann man immernoch etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen. Dann gibts auch Fedegabel und Scheibenbremsen.

Falls jemand von Euch aber einen kleinen Crosser zu Hause hat, die Woom Offs gibts jetzt auch mit Federgabel (Off Air). Sind dann aber nochmal satte 200€ Aufpreis.?


----------



## daskandalboy (28. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Tocher fährt aktuell ein Woom 5 Off. Wir sind mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden, sie ist damit auch schon Touren über 1.000 hm und S1-Trails gefahren. Nun steht der Umstieg auf die nächste Größe an. Neben dem Woom Off Air 6 haben wir die üblichen Verdächtigen (Pyrobikes, VPace etc.) in der Auswahl.

Prinzipiell sind wir mit Woom sehr zufrieden, der einzige problematische Punkt ist aus meiner Sicht der Antrieb mit 28 - 36 auf einem 26er. Beim aktuellen Woom (24er) haben wir die 34er Kassette durch eine 36er ersetzt, was für meine Tochter einen spürbaren Unterschied gemacht hast. Beim 26er würde ich mir eher 28 - 40/42 vorstellen, da es ja auch etwas schwerer ist. Insofern würde es auf eine Modifikation des Antriebs hinauslaufen.

Kann mir jemand etwas zum im 26er Woom verbauten Innenlager sagen bzw. weiß jemand, wie schwer das ist? Meine Idee wäre ein Umbau mit einer 42er Sunrace-Kassette, bei der Gelegenheit böte sich etwas Tuning an der Kurbel an.


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (29. August 2020)

Mein großer Sohn (8 Jahre und 127 cm) soll zu Weihnachten oder im Januar (zum Geburstag) ein Woom 5 bekommen. Größe passt gerade so, da er kurze Beine hat. 

Die Frage ist nun, ob es Sinn macht bald das Rad zu bestellen damit es rechtzeitig ankommt oder abzuwarten, ob Woom Neuerungen rausbringt? Gibt es überhaupt noch großartige Veränderungen am Standardmodell?
Wann würde das neue Modell rauskommen?


----------



## Ivenl (29. August 2020)

JennyRad schrieb:


> Mein großer Sohn (8 Jahre und 127 cm) soll zu Weihnachten oder im Januar (zum Geburstag) ein Woom 5 bekommen. Größe passt gerade so, da er kurze Beine hat.
> 
> Die Frage ist nun, ob es Sinn macht bald das Rad zu bestellen damit es rechtzeitig ankommt oder abzuwarten, ob Woom Neuerungen rausbringt? Gibt es überhaupt noch großartige Veränderungen am Standardmodell?
> Wann würde das neue Modell rauskommen?


Vorm Weihnachtsgeschäft


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (14. September 2020)

Das Fahrrad meine Sohnes macht nun doch mehr Probleme als erwartet. Deswegen soll es nun schneller mit dem Woom 5 gehen.

Weiß jemand, ob man beim Woom Gepäckträger eine Fahrradtasche von Ortlieb dranstecken kann? Auf den Bilder sieht der Abstand zwischen dem Holz und dem Metall sehr knapp aus, so dass die Klemmen nicht dazwischen passen.

Würde möglicherweise auch ein anderer Gepäckträger z.B. von Kubike 24 Zoll passen? 
Bei dem Woom Gepäckträger gefällt mir das Holz nicht so gut, da dieses nicht witterungsbeständig ist. Der Gepäckträger von KuBike wäre auch etwas leichter (660 g) als der von Woom (939 g). 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem oder anderen Gepäckträgern?


----------



## tjm_ (14. September 2020)

JennyRad schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob man beim Woom Gepäckträger eine Fahrradtasche von Ortlieb dranstecken kann? Auf den Bilder sieht der Abstand zwischen dem Holz und dem Metall sehr knapp aus, so dass die Klemmen nicht dazwischen passen.


Ja, passt. Beim Woom 4 passt eine kleine Ortlieb-Tasche gut (Front-Roller hießen die mal, jetzt irgendwie anders. Das Maß hat sich aber nicht verändert).

Beim 24" und ausschließlicher Benutzung mit Taschen könntest du auch überlegen, den Tubus Fly zu nehmen. Es gibt davon auf der Tubus-Website gute technische Zeichnungen, anhand derer du ausmessen kannst, ob er passen würde. Der ist kaum teurer und wiegt ein Drittel...


----------



## cito (30. September 2020)

Wir haben am Woom 4 einen Racktime Fold-it Fix Gepäckträger. Der passt gut, könnte m.E. aber auch etwas weniger hoch aufbauen. Die kleineren Ortlieb Taschen passen super.*


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac_ludwig (30. September 2020)

Kann den racktime auch empfehlen. Wir haben den verstellbaren Fold it adjustable:






						Systemträger - racktime
					






					www.racktime.com
				




ist verstellbar von 24-29 Zoll und ein ‚Systemträger‘ z. B. für einen Korb.
Für 24 Zoll (siehe Fotos) baut er relativ hoch, aber dafür wächst er mit. Gewicht ist mit etwas über 700gr auch in Ordnung


----------



## odolmann (6. Mai 2021)

daskandalboy schrieb:


> Prinzipiell sind wir mit Woom sehr zufrieden, der einzige problematische Punkt ist aus meiner Sicht der Antrieb mit 28 - 36 auf einem 26er. Beim aktuellen Woom (24er) haben wir die 34er Kassette durch eine 36er ersetzt, was für meine Tochter einen spürbaren Unterschied gemacht hast. Beim 26er würde ich mir eher 28 - 40/42 vorstellen, da es ja auch etwas schwerer ist. Insofern würde es auf eine Modifikation des Antriebs hinauslaufen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand etwas zum im 26er Woom verbauten Innenlager sagen bzw. weiß jemand, wie schwer das ist? Meine Idee wäre ein Umbau mit einer 42er Sunrace-Kassette, bei der Gelegenheit böte sich etwas Tuning an der Kurbel an.


Wir haben als nächste Größe als eines der möglichen Räder auch das Woom Off Air 6 auf dem Schirm - ich wundere mich jedoch ebenso über das kleine Ritzelpaket. Hat eventuell jemand das Rad daheim und kann praktische Erfahrungen zur theoretisch kleinen Bandbreite der Schaltung geben? Wir haben derzeit ein Early Rider Helion Trail 24, dort kommen wir bei einem 11-42 Ritzel und 30er Blatt (statt dem originalen 28er) sehr gut zurecht. Ist ein Wechsel auf eine andere Kassette am Woom Off Air 26 möglich? Vermutlich müsste dann noch das X5 Schaltwerk getauscht werden?


----------



## joglo (6. Mai 2021)

odolmann schrieb:


> Ist ein Wechsel auf eine andere Kassette am Woom Off Air 26 möglich? Vermutlich müsste dann noch das X5 Schaltwerk getauscht werden?


aktuelle X5 Schaltwerke sind offiziell bis 36 freigegeben, gehen aber bis 11-40
Dass ist auch in der Liste von Sunrace die immer wieder rumgeistert so gelistet.




Ich habe auch schon Bikes mit 11-42 mit X5 gesehen, mit langer B-Screw, letztendlich haben aber auch Schaltauge usw. einfluss darauf ob es eben gerade noch klappt oder halt nicht.

Ich selber habe ein auch in der Liste angebenes X9 Typ 2.1 mit 11-40 im Einsatz (war offiziell auch nur bis 36 angegeben). Ältere X9 oder X0 ohne Dämpfung sind nicht geeignet.


----------



## daskandalboy (6. Mai 2021)

odolmann schrieb:


> Wir haben als nächste Größe als eines der möglichen Räder auch das Woom Off Air 6 auf dem Schirm - ich wundere mich jedoch ebenso über das kleine Ritzelpaket. Hat eventuell jemand das Rad daheim und kann praktische Erfahrungen zur theoretisch kleinen Bandbreite der Schaltung geben? Wir haben derzeit ein Early Rider Helion Trail 24, dort kommen wir bei einem 11-42 Ritzel und 30er Blatt (statt dem originalen 28er) sehr gut zurecht. Ist ein Wechsel auf eine andere Kassette am Woom Off Air 26 möglich? Vermutlich müsste dann noch das X5 Schaltwerk getauscht werden?


Woom verkauft auf der Website als Ersatzteil eine 11-40er Kassette für das 5 und das 6. Von zusätzlichen Modifikationen steht da nichts, insofern gehe ich davon aus, dass das mit dem bestehenden X5-Schaltwerk funktionieren könnte. Rein nach Augenmaß sollte das (noch) passen...









						Kassette 9s-40 | Zähne: 11 – 40 für woom™ OFF / OFF AIR
					

Hochwertige Kassette für woom™ Mountainbikes ✓passend für das ultraleichte woom OFF und woom OFF AIR ✓inkl. Verschlussring ✓11 – 40 Zähne




					woom.com


----------



## odolmann (7. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Hinweise, dann ist es eine gute Option. Spricht sonst grundsätzlich etwas gegen das Off Air 6? Den Woom Bikes werden gern die speziellen Anbauteile vorgehalten was den Austausch erschwert, wie Vorbau, Kurbeln etc.

Meine erste Suche nach verfügbaren Bikes war jetzt nicht erfolgreich aber ich frage mal im Laden wann die eine Lieferung erwarten. Ganz so eilig haben wir es nicht, bis Herbst dürfte das 24er noch passen, aber ich will so früh wie möglich den Markt sondieren und notfalls ein Bike auf Vorrat kaufen.


----------



## daskandalboy (8. Mai 2021)

Wir haben uns dann letztendlich für Selbstaufbau und gegen das Woom 6 entschieden – allerdings hauptsächlich wegen der Verfügbarkeit. Die Aussage unseres Radladens in Januar war, dass sie vor Mai/Juni keine Räder bekommen, das scheint sich inzwischen noch einmal verschoben zu haben. Insgesamt bietet das Woom Off aus meiner Sicht ein recht gutes Paket für den Preis. Der Selbstaufbau hat unser Budget dann leider explodieren lassen, weil ich mich nach der aktuellen Teileverfügbarkeit richten musste 😅

Aus meiner Sicht ist die Übersetzung wirklich der Hauptpunkt. Mit den 28 x 11-40 (30 EUR bei Woom) sollte es beim 26er für die meisten Fälle noch gehen. Wenn Touren mit sehr langen steileren Passagen anstehen, könnte man natürlich über 11-46 mit Sunrace/Deore (ca. 140 EUR) nachdenken.
Über die OEM-Gabel habe ich bisher ganz passable Kommentare gelesen. Da würde ich jetzt erstmal keinen Modifikationsbedarf sehen.
Die "Speziallösungen" von Woom bei manchen Teilen muss man kennen/verstehen, wenn man etwas ändern will. Es findet sich für Modifikationen aber meist eine sinnvolle Lösung (habe ins Off 5 meiner Tochter auch eine "normale" Federgabel eingebaut und eben die obere Steuersatzschale und den Vorbau mit ersetzt).
[Disclaimer: Die Beurteilung ist natürlich rein subjektiv und hängt vom Einsatzbereich, der Fahrweise und dem Können der Kids ab...]


----------



## Zurivelo (18. Mai 2021)

Was hat sich geändert bei voom 4 in die letzten 3-4 Jahre? Wir sind am überlegen ob gebraucht(ist schneller da) oder neu für unsere Töchter.  Sie fährt gerne und gut ein early rider belter, aber braucht dringend mehr Gänge um die steile Straßen hier zu schaffen.  Danke im Voraus!


----------



## tjm_ (18. Mai 2021)

Zurivelo schrieb:


> Was hat sich geändert bei voom 4 in die letzten 3-4 Jahre? Wir sind am überlegen ob gebraucht(ist schneller da) oder neu für unsere Töchter.  Sie fährt gerne und gut ein early rider belter, aber braucht dringend mehr Gänge um die steile Straßen hier zu schaffen.  Danke im Voraus!


Das Wesentliche ist der veränderte Vorbau, der Rest sind nur Details, dafür viele. Ich finde den verstellbaren Vorbau total hässlich und habe das vorherige Modell auf einen flat bar umgebaut, um den Lenker etwas tiefer zu bekommen. Aus meiner Sicht spricht überhaupt nichts gegen das alte Modell.

Was du beachten solltest: der Gepäckträger würde verändert, angeblich passt der neue (mit Streben als Ladefläche) nicht zum alten Rahmen. Wenn du auf den Träger Wert legst, solltest du ein Fahrrad kaufen, das ihn schon dabei hat. Einzeln ist der alte (mit Holzdeck) jetzt schon schwierig zu bekommen.

Weitere veränderte Details, was mir gerade so einfällt und vermutlich unvollständig: Ständeraufnahme an der Kettenstrebe (lange her, aber sehr zu empfehlen! Der Mittelständer ist Mist), gekröpfte Sattelstütze (zwischendrin kurz, gibt's selten, ist doof), tailliertes Steuerrohr, andere Vorbauklemmung (geschlitzt mit Spannschraube, vorher drei Madenschrauben), andere Pedale (mit Namen), andere Reifen (mit Namen und Reflexstreifen), schwarze Kurbelschrauben, Schutzblechösen fehlen (neue Schutzbleche werden an den Achsen angeklickt), Gabel ist komplett neu (sieht anders aus (Durchmesser der Krone wie Steuerrohr, Gabelscheiden sind breiter), technische Unterschiede kenne ich nicht).

HTH

t.


----------



## AnalogAG (28. Mai 2021)

Hi,

kann jemand pauschal was dazu sagen, ob sich der Umstieg von einem Woom 4 zu einem Woom 4 Off grundsätzlich lohnt?

Oder sollte man andere Reifen montieren und warten bis ein 24er passt?

Vielen Dank,

Gruß Philip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cito (28. Mai 2021)

AnalogAG schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann jemand pauschal was dazu sagen, ob sich der Umstieg von einem Woom 4 zu einem Woom 4 Off grundsätzlich lohnt?
> 
> ...


Wir haben Schwalbe Black Jack 1,9 drauf gemacht und das Kind ist happy. 
Als nächstes werden wir ein 24er MTB holen.
Wenn man finanziell gut ausgestattet ist, könnte man sicher auch überlegen statt eines woom 4 off ein VPACE Max 24 zu holen.


----------



## Ivenl (28. Mai 2021)

cito schrieb:


> Wir haben Schwalbe Black Jack 1,9 drauf gemacht und das Kind ist happy.
> Als nächstes werden wir ein 24er MTB holen.
> Wenn man finanziell gut ausgestattet ist, könnte man sicher auch überlegen statt eines woom 4 off ein VPACE Max 24 zu holen.


Dann eher ein vpace 26 😂,


----------



## AnalogAG (28. Mai 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Dann eher ein vpace 26 😂,


Ist das 26 vpace das Gegenstück zum woom 4 off?

hätte auch eher das 24er vermutet…


----------



## Ivenl (28. Mai 2021)

AnalogAG schrieb:


> Ist das 26 vpace das Gegenstück zum woom 4 off?
> 
> hätte auch eher das 24er vermutet…


Nein, ich meinte als Gegenstück zum normalen 24er.


----------



## CrossStart (30. Mai 2021)

Versuch seit Tagen den originalen Gepäckträger für das Woom 5 zu bekommen. Keine Chance, selbst bei Woom nicht. Das Rad ist knapp 1 Jahr alt, was ist denn das bitte für eine Ersatzteilversorgung?!?

Kennt jemand gute, passende Alternativen? Der Racktime sieht ziemlich martialisch an dem kleinen Rad aus...


----------



## tjm_ (30. Mai 2021)

CrossStart schrieb:


> Versuch seit Tagen den originalen Gepäckträger für das Woom 5 zu bekommen. Keine Chance, selbst bei Woom nicht. Das Rad ist knapp 1 Jahr alt, was ist denn das bitte für eine Ersatzteilversorgung?!?
> 
> Kennt jemand gute, passende Alternativen? Der Racktime sieht ziemlich martialisc


Du meinst den alten mit Holzladefläche? Den suche ich auch. Mein Händler hat auch bei Woom angerufen und eine Absage bekommen. Das finde ich schon sehr blöd, zumal der neue Gepäckträger nicht so viel anders ist, als dass man da eine Kompatibilität hätte herstellen können.

Ich bin nun über den Zweitmarkt fündig geworden und warte auf Post. Man muss da aber scheinbar fix sein.

t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossStart (30. Mai 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Du meinst den alten mit Holzladefläche?


Irgendeinen der gut passt. Seit November 2020 hat das 5er leider aufgrund des neuen Rahmens einen anderen Träger. Wie der "alte" aussah weiß ich nicht. Der Träger am unserem Woom 3 hat diese Holzfläche. Sieht gut aus! Beim 5er steht eher der Praxisaspekt im Vordergrund. Mal den Schulranzen festmachen, Taschen draufschnallen, oder einfach mal das Geschwisterchen mitnehmen.



tjm_ schrieb:


> Ich bin nun über den Zweitmarkt fündig geworden und warte auf Post. Man muss da aber scheinbar fix sein.



Verrätst Du mir wo? Ich sags auch nicht weiter


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (30. Mai 2021)

Ich habe mich auch schon sehr darüber geärgert, dass es den "alten" Gepäckträger nicht mehr gibt. 

Das gleiche mit den Schutzblechen. Bei unserem Woom 4 hatten wir erstmal Steckschutzbleche und diese haben doch nicht so gut gehalten. Als ich dann die Originalen bestellen wollte, gab es diese nicht mehr für die alte Version. Leider sind sie auch nirgends mehr zu bekommen.

Das Woom 4 und Woom 5 meiner KInder sind nicht mal ein Jahr alt. Ich finde, sie sollten die Zubehörteile etwas vorrätig halten.

Beim Gepäckträger haben wir gestern erst den Racktime Fold It 24 Zoll angebaut. Passt super. Und ich finde, der sieht sogar besser aus als der Originale. Ist sogar leichter. Der Racktime wiegt 660 Gramm und der aktuelle von Woom 939 Gramm (der alte hatte seltsamerweise das gleiche Gewicht). 
Beim Anbauen musste man nur etwas am Racktime absägen, aber das ist relativ einfach zu bewerkstelligen.

Ich habe Bilder angehängt mit dem Racktime beim Woom 5. 

Beim Woom 4 werden nun auch den Racktime Gepäckträger nachrüsten.


----------



## tjm_ (30. Mai 2021)

CrossStart schrieb:


> Irgendeinen der gut passt. Seit November 2020 hat das 5er leider aufgrund des neuen Rahmens einen anderen Träger. Wie der "alte" aussah weiß ich nicht. Der Träger am unserem Woom 3 hat diese Holzfläche. Sieht gut aus! Beim 5er steht eher der Praxisaspekt im Vordergrund. Mal den Schulranzen festmachen, Taschen draufschnallen, oder einfach mal das Geschwisterchen mitnehmen.


Der alte hat auch das Holzdesign. Wir haben den für das 4er schon. Der ist schön, wenn er neu ist, aber nach dem ersten Winter sieht das Holz schon ziemlich angegriffen aus. Ich wollte unseren nochmal neu lackieren... Derzeit ist er wieder ab, weil er doch recht schwer ist und im Alltag am 20" keinen Nutzwert hat.

Ich hatte für das 5er über den Tubus Fly nachgedacht, der ist nämlich auch ein ganzes Stück leichter. Allerdings hat dann ein bisschen Messen ergeben, dass er doch sehr hoch stünde. So war ich hin- und hergerissen... und habe dann einen Originalgepäckträger gefunden und zugeschlagen.


CrossStart schrieb:


> Verrätst Du mir wo? Ich sags auch nicht weiter


ebay Kleinanzeigen. Er muss nur noch ankommen.

t.


----------



## tjm_ (30. Mai 2021)

JennyRad schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch schon sehr darüber geärgert, dass es den "alten" Gepäckträger nicht mehr gibt.
> 
> Das gleiche mit den Schutzblechen. Bei unserem Woom 4 hatten wir erstmal Steckschutzbleche und diese haben doch nicht so gut gehalten. Als ich dann die Originalen bestellen wollte, gab es diese nicht mehr für die alte Version. Leider sind sie auch nirgends mehr zu bekommen.
> 
> ...


Schutzbleche empfinde ich als unkritisch, weil es Alternativen gibt. Auf jeden Fall passen müssten die Bluemels von SKS (die sind ja sowieso die Klassiker schlechthin). Elegant finde ich auch die BBB Cityguard. Und als Budgetlösung könnte auch die Decathlon-Hausmarke etwas taugen, immerhin zum halben Preis wie Woom. Die sind allerdings nicht einstellbar -- da müsste man einmal vorsichtig probieren, ob die Streben passen.

Aber gut, die aktuellen Modelle von Woom haben ja überhaupt keine Schutzblechösen mehr. :-/

t.


----------



## CrossStart (31. Mai 2021)

Hab heute beim Fahrradhändler den Steuersatz vom Woom 3 einstellen lassen. Für die lohnt es sich aber das 10€ Werkzeug zu bestellen, für den Privathaushalt eher nicht. 

Der Händler findet die Zubehör-/Ersatzteilpolitik von Woom auch bedenklich. Die legen sich für aktuelle Modelle nach eigenen Aussagen einen Zubehörvorrat an (Schutzbleche, Ständer, Gepäckträger). Schließlich haben die die verärgerten Kunden im Laden stehen, nicht Woom. 

Die haben dann nach langer Suche im Lager den letzten Gepäckträger für das "alte" Woom 5 gefunden. Glück gehabt  wenn auch 40€ ziemlich frech sind.

Für alle Neukäufe der Rat: Holt euch alles Zubehör dazu. Kostet all in um die 100€, aber dafür habt Ihr sicher Ruhe und der Wiederverkaufspreis dürfte auch höher sein. Oder einfach kein Woom kaufen, andere Anbieter bauen mittlerweile auch schöne, leichte Kinderräder.


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (1. Juni 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Schutzbleche empfinde ich als unkritisch, weil es Alternativen gibt. Auf jeden Fall passen müssten die Bluemels von SKS (die sind ja sowieso die Klassiker schlechthin).



Danke für den Tipp mit den Schutzblechen. Ich finde es nur etwas nervig, ewig zu recherchieren um rauszufinden welche Schutzbleche denn passen würden. Ich fand das bisher ganz praktisch, dass Woom das komplette passende Zubehör parat hat. 



CrossStart schrieb:


> Oder einfach kein Woom kaufen, andere Anbieter bauen mittlerweile auch schöne, leichte Kinderräder.



Ich war schon fest entschlossen, dass das nächste Rad ein KuBike wird. Aber leider hat KuBike den großen Vorteil gegenüber Woom verspielt und haben den Nabendynamo aus dem Programm genommen. Hätte mir ein festes Licht sehr gewünscht als Schulwegsrad für meinen 9-Jährigen. Dieser mag überhaupt keine wilden Fahrten, fährt aber zuverlässig damit im Alltag.
Deswegen bleibt es wohl bei Woom, da sie sich diese Räder deutlich besser verkaufen lassen.

Wenn es ein leichtes Kinderrad mit Vollausstattung gibt (Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche + Nabendynamo). Bitte her mit dem Tipp.


----------



## Binem (2. Juni 2021)

JennyRad schrieb:


> Wenn es ein leichtes Kinderrad mit Vollausstattung gibt (Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche + Nabendynamo). Bitte her mit dem Tipp.



Ich könnte mir vorstellen das du bei Kania fündig wirst einfach anfragen, Kundenwünsche werden da gerne erfüllt. Zumindest sind ganz oft Standard LRS zu verkaufen die gegen Speziallösungen ausgetauscht wurden an Kundenrädern


----------



## joglo (2. Juni 2021)

JennyRad schrieb:


> Wenn es ein leichtes Kinderrad mit Vollausstattung gibt (Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche + Nabendynamo). Bitte her mit dem Tipp.


Du könntest so ein Conway nehmen





						MC 260 rigid – acid / black – 2875581
					






					conway-bikes.de
				



ist für ca. 500€ und mit etwas über 11Kg bei eben der Schulrad-Ausstattung ein ganz interessantes Paket.
Fairere Weise erwähnt man offen auf der Homepage dass das Bike "vielleicht nicht die Definition von Coolness" ist...
Einzig eines Wiederverkaufspreis wie bei einem Woom kannst damit halt vergessen.


----------



## tjm_ (2. Juni 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Du könntest so ein Conway nehmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das MS260 als vergleichbares Geschwisterchen ohne Vollausstattung wiegt auch schon 10kg. Also ich finde, leicht geht anders. Und dann hinten nur so ein halbes Schutzblech, geringer Widerverkaufspreis,... Meines Erachtens ist das gar nicht preiswert. Außer gebraucht, wenn über den Erstbesitz schon der größte Wertverlust getragen wurde. ;-)

t.


----------



## cobs (2. Juni 2021)

Bei unserem Woom Off Air 5 ist die vordere Bremsscheibe sehr unrund. Ich möchte diese zusammen mit neuen Belägen ersetzen, ohne das ich sonst noch was an der Promax Scheibenbremse ändern muss.
Welche 160er Bremsscheibe und welche Beläge würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich möchte gleich was gutes kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossStart (5. Juni 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Einzig eines Wiederverkaufspreis wie bei einem Woom kannst damit halt vergessen.



Ich habe bei Woom nochmal nachgehakt und folgendes Statement erhalten:



> Leider werden für die älteren Modelle die Gepäckträger nicht mehr produziert.
> Wie meine Kollegin bereits mitteilte, sind diese ausverkauft und wir bekommen keine mehr.



Also ist 1 Jahr altes Rad ein älteres und man bekommt keine Ersatzteile mehr vom Hersteller. Gerade bei der Spezialteilpolitik, die Woom sicherlich auch aus wirtschaftlichem Interesse heraus führt, finde ich das sehr bedenklich. Für alle die sich beim Neukauf mit dem verfügbaren Zubehör eindecken, ist das weniger ein Problem, als für Gebrauchtkäufer, oder Familien die das Rad vielleicht etwas länger in Gebrauch haben.

Find ich ziemlich daneben!


----------



## CrossStart (5. Juni 2021)

cobs schrieb:


> Welche 160er Bremsscheibe und welche Beläge würdet ihr empfehlen?



Du brauchst eine 6-Loch Scheibe. Ich bin mit den Shimano Scheiben an meinen Rädern ganz zufrieden, kannst aber auch jede andere 160er mit 6-Loch nehmen. Original müsste eine Promax Scheibe dran sein, richtig? Die Schieben kosten nicht die Welt (10-30€) Bei den Belägen würde ich, aufgrund der kleinen Scheibe und des geringen Systemgewichts, organische nehmen.


----------



## daskandalboy (5. Juni 2021)

cobs schrieb:


> Bei unserem Woom Off Air 5 ist die vordere Bremsscheibe sehr unrund. Ich möchte diese zusammen mit neuen Belägen ersetzen, ohne das ich sonst noch was an der Promax Scheibenbremse ändern muss.
> Welche 160er Bremsscheibe und welche Beläge würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich möchte gleich was gutes kaufen...


Als Beläge kannst Du wenn ich mich richtig erinnere auch Shimano B01S/B03S oder entsprechend kompatible Dritthersteller-Beläge verwenden - die sollten die gleiche Bauform haben. Promax gibt auf der Website explizit an, dass die Bremse mit Deore-Belägen kompatibel ist (vermutlich mit den alten). Wie @CrossStart schon sagte, im Prinzip geht jede 160er Scheibe - da wird momentan vermutlich die Teile-Verfügbarkeit den Ausschlag geben. 😉


----------



## tjm_ (6. Juni 2021)

CrossStart schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Woom nochmal nachgehakt und folgendes Statement erhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der Tat. Ich denke da gerade zum Beispiel an den Steuersatz... :-/

t.


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juni 2021)

hat noch wer Probleme mit den quietschenden Promax Scheibenbremsen am Woom off?

ich werf bald die Nerven weg. irgendwann haben die original Beläge angefangen zu quietschen. (bei meinem Sohn, als auch bei einem Bekannten). Scheiben reinigen und Beläge abschleifen hilft ~2h lang.
Austauschbeläge haben das selbe Problem. Jemand noch einen Tipp?

Hat auch jemand einen Tipp für ausgeschlagene Lager in den Naben?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (7. Juni 2021)

Die Nabenlager werden, wenn sie ausgeschlagen sind, auch die Ursache für das quietschen der Bremse sein, da reicht mit unter schon ein zu lockerer Schnellspanner aus um die Bremse zum quietschen zu bringen, ebenso machen einige die Plastikseite des Spanners auch auf die gegenüberliegende Seite da durch die Hitze der Kunsgestopft auch weich werden könnte, und somit auch wieder Bewegung rein bringt.

Den Austausch der Lager führen die gängigen Radläden meisstens recht günstig durch, teilweise sogar wenn du die Lager selbst mitbringst.


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juni 2021)

Danke für den Tipp.
hatte schon den selben Verdacht.

weißt du zufällig welche Lager rein gehören?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (7. Juni 2021)

Leider nicht, aber wenn du die Kappen runter machst sollte es auf den Lagern stehen.


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juni 2021)

Dann schau ich nach.
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I_am_X (12. Juni 2021)

JennyRad schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit den Schutzblechen. Ich finde es nur etwas nervig, ewig zu recherchieren um rauszufinden welche Schutzbleche denn passen würden. Ich fand das bisher ganz praktisch, dass Woom das komplette passende Zubehör parat hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe ein Frog gekauft und baue mir für den Winter ein Vorderrad mit Nabendynamo dazu. Es gibt auch gute Einzel-Vorderräder mit Sutter NaDy bei Kania.

Im Sommer fahren die Kids ohne NaDy.

/Björn


----------



## Tschuls85 (8. Juli 2021)

JennyRad schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch schon sehr darüber geärgert, dass es den "alten" Gepäckträger nicht mehr gibt.
> 
> Das gleiche mit den Schutzblechen. Bei unserem Woom 4 hatten wir erstmal Steckschutzbleche und diese haben doch nicht so gut gehalten. Als ich dann die Originalen bestellen wollte, gab es diese nicht mehr für die alte Version. Leider sind sie auch nirgends mehr zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Der Gepäckträger sieht super aus.

Welcher genau ist das? Der Fold it fix (Art. 05415)?

Und was muss man bei diesem Gepäckträger absägen? Das macht mir etwas Angst, dass ich das nicht hinbekomme...

Viele Grüße
Tschuls85


----------



## Binem (8. Juli 2021)

Tschuls85 schrieb:


> Der Gepäckträger sieht super aus.
> 
> Welcher genau ist das? Der Fold it fix (Art. 05415)?
> 
> ...











						Racktime Fold-it Fix Gepäckträger
					

Den Fold-it fix gibt es in vier Größen, womit er auch an Falt- oder Kinderräder passt. Er ist Snap-It-kompatibel und trägt bis zu 25 kg. Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:Touring/Trekking, CityBefestigung oben:HinterbaustrebenbefestigungBefestigung unte




					www.bike-components.de
				




Hier gibt es alle Größen von 20-28 zoll, die korrekte Reifengröße wählen dann muss auch nix gesägt werden..


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (8. Juli 2021)

Den gibt es in verschiedenen Größe, aber trotzdem muss man etwas sägen. Es ist aber wirklich unproblematisch. 

Wir haben für das Woom 5 den Gepäckträger mit der Bezeichnung Racktime Foldit fix, schwarz 24" angebaut. Dieser ist der vom Bild oben mit dem roten Woom.

Mittlerweile haben wir nun auch das Woom 4 mit dem Racktime Foldit fix, 20" nachgerüstet. Da baut der Gepäckträger leider hoch auf, trotz 20"-Version. 
Ich habe nochmal auf dem Lieferscheint geschaut, da steht wirklich 20". Aber wenn ich den Gepäcktärger genauer betrachte, sieht er fast genauso aus wie der 24" Gepäckträger. Ich werde heute Abend mal nachmessen, ob das stimmt.


----------



## Tschuls85 (8. Juli 2021)

JennyRad schrieb:


> Den gibt es in verschiedenen Größe, aber trotzdem muss man etwas sägen. Es ist aber wirklich unproblematisch.
> 
> Wir haben für das Woom 5 den Gepäckträger mit der Bezeichnung Racktime Foldit fix, schwarz 24" angebaut. Dieser ist der vom Bild oben mit dem roten Woom.
> 
> ...


Okay, dann bestell ich den. Habt ihr euch einen Korb dazu?


----------



## tjm_ (8. Juli 2021)

Woom will eine Rahmenproduktion in Polen aufbauen: https://www.nzz.ch/data/wirtschaft/woom-produktion-von-fahrraedern-in-polen-ld.1631263

Interessant darin sind auch die Zahlen. Die kleine Nischenmarke von vor wenigen Jahren war mal.

t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac_ludwig (8. Juli 2021)

Tschuls85 schrieb:


> Okay, dann bestell ich den. Habt ihr euch einen Korb dazu?


@Tschuls85 Korb siehe Fotos. Ist ein Woom 5 mit dem verstellbaren Fold it adjustable:





						Systemträger - racktime
					






					www.racktime.com
				



Den kann man dann für die nächste Größe mitnehmen, auch wenn er auf dem 24 Zoll noch recht hoch baut. Korb sitzt mit dem Snap System sehr stabil.
Gut finden wir auch, dass er abschließbar ist:




__





						Systemzubehör - racktime
					






					www.racktime.com
				




Spanngurt ist auch gut bedienbar:




__





						Systemzubehör - racktime
					






					www.racktime.com
				



Passendes Rücklicht mit USB:





						2C - Bumm
					






					www.bumm.de


----------



## Ben444 (17. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, könntet mir bitte jemand helfen? Ich habe Woom 6 model vor November 2020. Welche Fahrrad Korb für ihn richtig passt, ich habe endlich den Gepäckträger gefunden, aber jetzt steht die Frage welche Korb soll ich installieren? Lieben Dank für ihren Tipps.


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (28. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gerade auf der Woom Seite gesehen, dass in anderthalbtagen ein neues Fahrrad präsentiert werden soll. Hat einer eine Ahnung was das sein könnte? Ich bin doch etwas neugierig. 
E-Bike, normales Bike und MTB gibt es ja schon. Was soll es da für eine Sensation geben? Ein Woom BMX? Ein verkehrstüchtiges Woom?


----------



## tjm_ (28. März 2022)

Alltagsradlerin schrieb:


> Ein verkehrstüchtiges Woom?


Gab's ja mal: das Woom City. Mit Nabendynamo von shutter precision, silbernem Gepäckträger, Schutzblechen und Lampen vorne und hinten.

Beim drüber Nachdenken frage ich mich gerade, wie die das Kabel zum Rücklicht gelegt haben...

Das Modell ist aber schon seit Jahren nicht mehr zu haben.

Mich würde ein Gravelbike nicht wundern. Die sind gerade in und das Angebot für Kinder ist extrem dünn.

t.


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (29. März 2022)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Gab's ja mal: das Woom City. Mit Nabendynamo von shutter precision, silbernem Gepäckträger, Schutzblechen und Lampen vorne und hinten.
> 
> ...
> 
> Mich würde ein Gravelbike nicht wundern. Die sind gerade in und das Angebot für Kinder ist extrem dünn.


Das Woom City wäre toll, aber ich denke, dass würden sie nicht als Riesensensation präsentieren. 
Ich denke damals war die Zeit noch nicht reif dafür und es hat sich nicht gut verkauft. Falls es wieder rauskommt, würde ich es sofort für eines meiner Kinder kaufen, da die nächste Größe ansteht. Bei meinen Nachbarn sieht es ähnlich aus, mehrere Familien im Umkreis haben ein Woom mit Vollausstattung (Anstecklick, Gepäckträger, Schutzblech, Ständer), diese Familien würden alle ein fest verbautes Licht bevorzugen und ärgern sich teilweise über die Alltagsuntauglichkeit. Zumindest wir sind ständig am Suchen und Aufladen der Lichter der Kinderräder. Bei drei Kindern ist das schon nervig. Zudem verlieren sich die Anstecklichter auch gern mal oder werden geklaut.

Mit dem Gravelbike könntest du recht haben. Wobei ich da jetzt nicht so den starken Bedarf sehe.

 Ein leichtes Schulrad fände ich wirklich passender.


----------



## CrossStart (29. März 2022)

Ein Urban Lifestyle Bike wird kommen. Hässlich wie die Nacht, kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass das einem Kind gefällt. 🤢



> Im Frühjahr 2022 bringt woom eine Bike-Neuheit auf den Markt: das woom NOW – das Urban Lifestyle Bike. Das brandneue woom bike ist ein leichtes und voll ausgestattetes Fahrrad mit revolutionärer Geometrie und außergewöhnlichen Features für Kids und Teens von 6 bis 14 Jahren. Mit straßenverkehrstauglicher Komplettausstattung ist das woom NOW das ideale Verkehrsmittel für den urbanen Raum.








Quelle: https://www.oekb.at/


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (29. März 2022)

Für die Schule halt, und wenn Papa BierNachschub braucht.😁


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (29. März 2022)

Mal im Ernst,
ich fände das gar nicht mal so schlecht, bin gespannt ob es so kommt.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (29. März 2022)

woom NOW - Urban Lifestyle Kinderfahrrad
					

Das woom NOW ist die neue Innovation auf dem Kinderfahrrad-Markt. Dieses Stadtrad mit integriertem Front-Gepäckträger ist in 3 Größen verfügbar: 20, 24 und 26 Zoll. Hier alle Details.




					dadslife.at


----------



## tjm_ (29. März 2022)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> woom NOW - Urban Lifestyle Kinderfahrrad
> 
> 
> Das woom NOW ist die neue Innovation auf dem Kinderfahrrad-Markt. Dieses Stadtrad mit integriertem Front-Gepäckträger ist in 3 Größen verfügbar: 20, 24 und 26 Zoll. Hier alle Details.
> ...


Herrje, ist das hässlich. Aber konsequent, wenn ich die gerade neu gekaufte Schultasche betrachte und mir das potentielle Gewicht mit Büchern drin vorstelle.

Aber trotzdem: ne. Dann schon lieber ein selbst geschweißter Long John mit 20"-Hinterrad.

t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (30. März 2022)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Herrje, ist das hässlich. Aber konsequent, wenn ich die gerade neu gekaufte Schultasche betrachte und mir das potentielle Gewicht mit Büchern drin vorstelle.
> 
> Aber trotzdem: ne. Dann schon lieber ein selbst geschweißter Long John mit 20"-Hinterrad.
> 
> t.


Praktisch mag das schon sein, aber spätestens ab 10 sowas von uncool, egal wie schwer der Rucksack ist 🙈🙈. Zumindest bei meinen Jungs, die würden eher laufen als sowas peinliches zur Schule zu fahren.


----------



## zweiheimischer (30. März 2022)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> woom NOW - Urban Lifestyle Kinderfahrrad
> 
> 
> Das woom NOW ist die neue Innovation auf dem Kinderfahrrad-Markt. Dieses Stadtrad mit integriertem Front-Gepäckträger ist in 3 Größen verfügbar: 20, 24 und 26 Zoll. Hier alle Details.
> ...



was jetzt?
setzen lieferando und co auf kinderarbeit???


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (30. März 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> Praktisch mag das schon sein, aber spätestens ab 10 sowas von uncool, egal wie schwer der Rucksack ist 🙈🙈. Zumindest bei meinen Jungs, die würden eher laufen als sowas peinliches zur Schule zu fahren.



Mit einem Cargobike hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Im ersten Moment dachte ich auch, dass ist seltsam bzw. häßlich, aber eigentlich doch durchdacht.

Ich könnte mir das Rad durchaus für meinen 10-Jährigen vorstellen. Dem ist der Coolnessfaktor nicht so wichtig. Ich werde ihn heute Abend mal fragen, was er davon hält. Nur würden ihm etwas knalligere Farben mehr gefallen.

Ich selbst bin wirklich noch zwiegespalten. Einerseits genau was ich mir gewünscht habe bzgl. eines Schulrades, aber andererseits wäre mir ein normales Rad mit Gepäckträger, Nabendynamo, Scheibenbremsen und Schutzblechen lieber gewesen. 
Aber so viel anders als die Citybikes mancher Kinder mit Korb vorne dran, sieht es auch nicht aus. 
Ich selbst magst Körbe vorne dran nicht so gern, da man nicht so gut sieht, wo man gerade drüber fährt. Müsste man aber mal testen.

Ich weiß nur nicht, ob wir so ein Rad für eine Fahrt durch den Wald nutzen würden (auf dem Weg zum Ausflug, kein MTB Track).


----------



## Binem (30. März 2022)

Alltagsradlerin schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht, ob wir so ein Rad für eine Fahrt durch den Wald nutzen würden (auf dem Weg zum Ausflug, kein MTB Track).


ich denke eher nicht, je größer das Vorderrad, desto besser die Geländeeigenschaften. Und hier ist das Vorderrad klein...
Deshalb ist beim Mullet das Vorderrad größer als das Hinterrad


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (30. März 2022)

Ich denke die Bikes sind auch eher für Bionade trinkende Stadtkinder gedacht, und da treffen sie bestimmt ins schwarze.


----------



## CrossStart (30. März 2022)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Ich denke die Bikes sind auch eher für Bionade trinkende Stadtkinder gedacht, und da treffen sie bestimmt ins schwarze.


Welches Kind will denn bitte freiwillig mit einem Bäckerfahrrad durch die Gegend fahren? Wenn Kindern/Eltern ein gescheiter Gepäckträger wichtig ist, soll Woom die doch bitte als Zubehör anbieten, anstatt dieser unpraktischen Teile mit dem labbrigen Spannband.

Dieses Pseudolastenrad (10kg Zuladung auf dem Gepäckträger) ist nicht nur deutlich schwerer als das Woom Original, es bietet aus meiner Sicht auch kaum Vorteile. Das kleine Vorderrad macht es vermutlich etwas wendiger, aber zum Geradeauslauf und zur Fahrstabilität trägt das kleine Vorderrad sicher nicht bei. Zuladung ist genauso gering wie beim Woom Original. Dann lieber einen ordentlich Heckträger mit großem Korb drauf. Den kann man abbauen, wenn man ihn nicht braucht.

Bin gespannt wie sich das NOW verkauft und ob es das nächstes Jahr noch gibt.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (30. März 2022)

Ich sehe eher den Nachteil im Korb hinten, gerade wenn sich im Fahrradständer Korb an Korb presst und Kind nicht zum Vorderrad kommt um das Bike abzuschließen, bzw es überhaupt aus den Ständer zu bekommen.
Bin aber auch mal gespannt wie es sich verkauft.


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (1. April 2022)

Ich habe mal meinen 10-Jährigen gefragt. Er findet das Woom Now ganz gut. Möglicherweise kriegt der große das Woom Now, wenn der kleinere auf das Woom 5 umsteigt. Da brauchen wir sowieso ein neues Rad.

Für den kleineren ist das Woom Now aber nichts, er fährt einfach viel wilder und springt auch gern mal über Bordsteine. 

Das Gewicht vom Woom Now ist aber nicht wirklich so leicht mit 11,8 kg.


----------



## joglo (2. April 2022)

CrossStart schrieb:


> Dann lieber einen ordentlich Heckträger mit großem Korb drauf.





Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Ich sehe eher den Nachteil im Korb hinten, gerade wenn sich im Fahrradständer Korb an Korb presst



Ich denke der Vorteil der eigenwilligen Bauweise ist wohl, dass der Schwerpunkt mit schwerer Schultasche (kann auch mal 8Kg oder schwerer sein) vorne drauf besser ausbalanciert und tiefer ist als mit nem normalen Bike mit Heckgepäckträger und Korb mit Schulranzen drin.
Ob das die Nachteile, wie den etwas schlechteren Komfort und wahrscheinlich auch schlechteren Seitenführung oder Rollwiederstand des kleinen VRs aufwiegt weiß ich nicht.
Optisch ist das Bike schlicht häßlich meiner Meinung nach da unproportional. Uncool auf dem Pausenhof höchstwahrscheinlich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShortBrini (25. April 2022)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen alternativen Gepäckträger an einem Woom 3? Hat mal jemand den von Fuxon probiert? Der ist für 16-20 Zoll angegeben?


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (29. Mai 2022)

Ich habe direkt auch noch eine Frage zum Gepäckträger. Habt ihr eine Gepäckträgerempfehlung für das Woom 4 ("alte" Version von September 2020) ?

Unser Woom 4 hat den Racktime Fold It 20 Zoll drauf. Leider baut der viel zu hoch auf. Ich hatte schon mal ein Bild gepostet (grünes Woom).
Ich dachte an einen Lieferfehler und habe nun noch mal den für 20 Zoll bestellt, es scheint jedoch genau der gleiche zu sein. Seltsamerweise ist der Racktime Fold It 24 Zoll genauso groß. Ich verstehe es nicht.

Problem ist nun, dass meine Tochter das Rad bekommen soll. Aber der Gepäckträger steht über dem Sattel, wenn der Sattel weit unten ist. Somit kann sie den Sattel nicht auf die richtige Größe stellen.

Ich ärger mich nun ein zweites Mal, dass es den Originalgepäckträger nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt und das schon ein paar Monate nach dem wir das Rad erworben haben.


----------



## ShortBrini (30. Mai 2022)

Für das Woom4 gibt es öfter mal einen bei Kleinanzeigen. Ich hab da den 3er nun für 29 Euro bekommen. Anonsten versuche doch mal den Fuxon. Der ist ja eigentlich von 16-20 Zoll, aber vllt. passt der besser?


----------



## Innviertler (7. Juni 2022)

Eine Frage zum Woom Steuersatz Einstellwerkzeug. Mein Händler hat das Teil nicht lagernd, gibt es eine alternative Anleitung das Lagerspiel korrekt einzustellen?


----------



## tjm_ (7. Juni 2022)

Innviertler schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Woom Steuersatz Einstellwerkzeug. Mein Händler hat das Teil nicht lagernd, gibt es eine alternative Anleitung das Lagerspiel korrekt einzustellen?


Das ist nur ein Expander für 1" und ein Adapter von 1" auf 1 1/8", um Druck aufbauen zu können.
Ich wollte kein derartiges Spezialwerkzeug kaufen. Es ging ganz gut mit einem Spannriemen um Lenker und Gabelkrone. Dann Zug aufgebaut und mit dem Vorbau fixiert. Dreimal versucht, irgendwann passte es. Richtig einstellen ist natürlich anders. ;-) Mein Riemen ist ein einfacher von Arno, wie es die im Trekkingladen gibt. Keine Ratsche. Damit musste ich schon ordentlich Zug aufbauen, dann passte es.

t.


----------



## Innviertler (8. Juni 2022)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Es ging ganz gut mit einem Spannriemen um Lenker und Gabelkrone.


Danke für den Tip, hat perfekt funktioniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossStart (13. Juni 2022)

Innviertler schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Woom Steuersatz Einstellwerkzeug. Mein Händler hat das Teil nicht lagernd, gibt es eine alternative Anleitung das Lagerspiel korrekt einzustellen?


Ein Woom Händler sollte das Teil vor Ort haben. Unserer hat uns das Lager eben schnell mal eingestellt. Macht ja keinen Sinn das privat extra anzuschaffen.



Alltagsradlerin schrieb:


> Ich ärger mich nun ein zweites Mal, dass es den Originalgepäckträger nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt und das schon ein paar Monate nach dem wir das Rad erworben haben.



Bei uns hat ein Anruf beim lokalen Händler Erfolg gebracht. Einige haben die Teile vermutlich noch rumliegen. Beim 2020er gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich. Dass Woom das Teil nicht mehr liefert ist allerdings wieder ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## SportyBen (15. Oktober 2022)

Noch ein Nachtrag zum Thema Reifen.
Ich hatte gehofft der Kendar Cube 200 in Breite 2.0 passt, tut er mit Schutzblech leider nicht, ohne könnte es passen. 
Die Originalreifen sind übrigens Faltreifen und der Gewichtsunterschied ist deutlich.


----------

